# Knot Knot : Clutch Here!



## ms piggy

I mentioned a short while back in another thread I am getting myself a Knot clutch. 

And its here.


----------



## NWpurselover

Can't Wait.


----------



## mundodabolsa

ugh, even the dust bags for knot clutches are adorable.


----------



## java_addict

*ms piggy*.. how exciting! Is it the silk-satin knot clutch???


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## C_24

Don`t tease us so long! My breath is already bated!


----------



## Syma

Pics please, my guess is FERRO or black.


----------



## ms piggy

Anymore guesses?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Hmmm... I'll go with Ferro too.


----------



## ms piggy

At this rate, the striptease will take forever. (in any case, not the norm here anyway).


----------



## H-Less

Ms. P.  Please oh please show us.  I LOVE the knot and want to see it.  
PUUULLLLEEEZZZZ...


----------



## ms piggy

Since it's TGIF and the weekend is setting in (when the forum gets quieter), it might just be next Monday before I reach a total of 10 guesses. 



So here she is, in all her glory, without much ado, presenting :



drum roll please  ok getting carried away


----------



## ms piggy

Hmm, am I the only one having fun here?  

Guess I picked the wrong day to post. :wondering


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^^^Don't worry, we're all eager to see your clutch.  

Some of us just don't have much patience with these "stripteases." Show us the goods!!!!! Give it up, girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

no ms piggy, I'm sitting here refreshing like a maniac... dumb work computer has such slow internet though! 

(so if there are pictures in that post 2 up, I can't see them... yet!)


----------



## ms piggy

^ So far only 1 pic.


----------



## ms piggy

Ok, show time! 


It's the Karung Clutch...


----------



## ms piggy

... in Brass!


----------



## H-Less

OMG!!!
Okay...I picked myself up off of the floor, wiped the drool off of my face, it's sooooo pretty.

ENJOY it.  Take it out for a lovely test drive tonight.


----------



## jane

How gorgeous! Congratulations!! I am so envious!


----------



## H-Less

ms piggy said:


> ... in Brass!


I Just love, love, love it!  All weak in the knees...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Gorgeous!!!! That little number definitely needs to be carried to happy hour today! Congrats.


----------



## ms piggy

Karung Knot in Brass.


----------



## H-Less

How can I say this delicately...Can I borrow it?   (For my avatar?he he he)


----------



## mundodabolsa

soooo pretty, now I want to see it worn!! 

so what's the next event? are you creating outings so you can wear it or do you have plans soon anyhow?


----------



## H-Less

ACTION PIC!!!!   ACTION PIC!!!


----------



## ms piggy

Wow, _now_ I have an audience. 5 viewing.


----------



## H-Less

Ok onto the important stuff.  When and where you are going to wear this beautiful baby.  

TIME
PLACE
OCCASION
OUTFIT

I want the low down.  AND please make it snazzy b/c I'm now living thru you!


----------



## ms piggy

She arrived yesterday and I could hardly keep my hands off her.  I am thrilled with how the Karung infused so much depth to the appearance. Add to that the bronze gold intrecciato together with the brush metal knot clasp, the clutch almost has an antique vibe to it.


----------



## H-Less

SWOON...Almost as good as danielle steele:shame:


----------



## bprimuslevy

ooohhh... very pretty.


----------



## ms piggy

Thank you everyone, I had fun notwithstanding my striptease fell kinda flat. 

I have not thought of when exactly I am going to use this. Most probably for cocktail events, dinners and maybe even with jeans during the day!  

As the colour is rather dark (it's darker than Ottone), I might just pair it with lighter pieces (instead of just plain black) to show case the details.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

When choosing metallic bags, I'm usually more drawn to silver/pewter colors than gold/brass colors (mainly because I wear silver jewelry). But this color is very appealing... I think the antiqued look would work with any kind of metal accessories, really.


----------



## H-Less

I think it could be ultra chic for day.  OOlala.  Wear it....


----------



## ms piggy

I understand the Karung Knot in both Ferro and Brass are very popular. The price point is attractive at below US$1,500 for en "exotic" piece. The Brass is available on NAP. Free shipping on now too. Go grab it!! 

And here's the link. 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/23010

The pic on NAP.


----------



## H-Less

I wish...:banned:


----------



## ms piggy

H-Less said:


> OMG!!!
> Okay...I picked myself up off of the floor, wiped the drool off of my face, it's sooooo pretty.
> 
> ENJOY it.  Take it out for a lovely test drive tonight.



*H-Less*, it's now 2am in the morning my part of the world. DH will think I'm mad to change out of my nightie and go test drive the Knot.


----------



## H-Less

ms piggy said:


> *H-Less*, it's now 2am in the morning my part of the world. DH will think I'm mad to change out of my nightie and go test drive the Knot.


OOPS:shame:.  That does seem a bit bizarre...
How about a chic breakfasy outting in a few hours.  Go to sleep.  You need to look well-rested for the knot's big debut!


----------



## H-Less

ms piggy said:


> *H-Less*, it's now 2am in the morning my part of the world. DH will think I'm mad to change out of my nightie and go test drive the Knot.


OOPS:shame:. That does seem a bit bizarre...
How about a chic breakfast outing in a few hours. 

Go to sleep. You need to look well-rested for the knot's big debut!


----------



## jane

Oh if I could afford it, I think this is the Knot I would get!

Well, that or the lovely butterfly knot clutch.


----------



## H-Less

jane said:


> Oh if I could afford it, I think this is the Knot I would get!
> 
> Well, that or the lovely butterfly knot clutch.


 
So lovely too.  I also love the antique silver.

*Ms. P*. have you added you new friend to the other clutch thread?


----------



## ms piggy

^^ *jane*, those are TDF. But then again, I think most of the Knots are


----------



## ms piggy

H-Less said:


> *Ms. P*. have you added you new friend to the other clutch thread?



Will do so. My broadband at home is feeling very narrow now, posting kinda slow.


----------



## ms piggy

reposting.


----------



## mundodabolsa

ms piggy said:


> I have not thought of when exactly I am going to use this. Most probably for cocktail events, dinners and maybe even with jeans during the day!
> .



I would take it out to dinner.  jeans, nice shoes, black sweater, funky coat, fancy clutch, and I'm all set. 

you'd better believe I'd feel like a million bucks with my clutch sitting on top of the table.


----------



## ms piggy

I did take some close up pics with it earlier today. Imo, Brass stands out better with lighter/brighter backdrop. Will post better in action pics in due time. 

Btw, the interior is the same as Bunkie's Ferro Knot.


----------



## java_addict

*ms piggy*, it's gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## gglvs2shop

Wow!!! It's so fabulous!!! I wish I could get one, too!


----------



## boxermom

It's luscious, *ms piggy!* A classic BV in a fabulous color/leather!


----------



## ms piggy

boxermom said:


> It's luscious, *ms piggy!* A classic BV in a fabulous color/leather!



*boxermom*, to hear that from the BV guru is like


----------



## Tibu

Congrats!  I am seriously in love with this clutch!    It is taking all of my self control not to head over to net-a-porter immediately.


----------



## H-Less

Tibu said:


> Congrats! I am seriously in love with this clutch!  It is taking all of my self control not to head over to net-a-porter immediately.


Go Tibu go.  Run like the wind.  Be free and buy!!!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

are there different sizes of knot clutches? cause this one doesn't look that small on you, you must be teeny weeny!

and does it smell good?! I'm imagining it smells diving through the pictures...


----------



## ms piggy

As far as I know there's only one size for the Knot. I think the camera angle on the close-up pics makes it appear larger than it is. I found a full length pic and you can get a better idea of the sizing (I hope). I stand at 165cm (~5' 5.5") and 125lb (~55kg).

And it smells wonderful too. 

Wearing a Anna Sui top, Mango camisole, True Religion jeans and Stuart Weitzman patent wedges.


----------



## ms piggy

*H-Less*, you have become quite the enabler you.


----------



## Mystiletto

Wow *Ms. Piggy* congrats on your beautiful knot clutch!!!!   Sorry I missed your striptease, too bad work had to get in the way  I guessed the correct clutch in another thread  Your action shots are oh so lovely.  I hope to be your clutch twin in a month


----------



## Megs

Wow that is a STUNNER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megs

And Ms Piggy!! You look ravishing!!!!!!


----------



## hovercraftier

It's gorgeous, and thanks for posting the details on your outfit. I love that top!


----------



## oogiewoogie

*Ms Piggy*.. cute outfit!... and that Ottone knott clutch... is FABULOUS!!! What skin is it made of?... cOngrats... definently a classic keeper~!


----------



## annie9999

*Ms Piggy*-the clutch is tdf.  it is so beautiful inside and out.  is the lining the same ottone as bunkie's?  it looks the same and it is beautiful.  enjoy and use it in good health.


----------



## H-Less

ms piggy said:


> *H-Less*, you have become quite the enabler you.


thanks:shame:.


----------



## C_24

Oh, *ms p*, once I go out having dinner with friends and what do I miss? Your once in a lifetime Knot Clutch-striptease (which is even suitable for not-yet-grown-ups btw )

I think I ran out of words by now to describe this beauty! It`s gorgeous, beautiful, marvelous, fabulous, adorable!

I admire your style, J!


----------



## Florasun

WOW! I don't visit the BV forum much, but when I do...


----------



## ouija board

Holy moly!!!!* Ms Piggy!!!!!  *I go away for a few days without access to tPF and I miss this most important striptease!  That is such a stunning clutch; ferro or bronze, both are gorgeous and eyecatching.  I love how it stands out against your outfit.  Just beautiful!!


----------



## ms piggy

*THANK YOU ALL !!!* 

Your lovely comments put a smile on my face and really warm a gal's heart. 

:kiss:


----------



## rox_rocks

How did I miss all the action on this one? 

*ms p*! what a beauty!!! You look great (as usual) and the clutch definitely suits you.  

When are you gonna take her out? I'm so excited for you!


----------



## ms piggy

java_addict said:


> *ms piggy*.. how exciting! Is it the silk-satin knot clutch???



Some of you may recall I was considering the Nero Silk Satin intrecciato Knot few months back. I am very pleased I went with my heart and waited for the Knot that truly captured my heart and hence my bank account. 

I guess it the Chanel Timeless then, as I still need a black clutch. 




Cosmopolitan said:


> When choosing metallic bags, I'm usually more drawn to silver/pewter colors than gold/brass colors (mainly because I wear silver jewelry). But this color is very appealing... I think the antiqued look would work with any kind of metal accessories, really.



I too mainly wear silver jewelry as shiny gold look blah on me. And you are right that the antiqued look is more versatile and would likely to complement rather than clash. I'm an old girl at heart and I love antique and vintage stuff. 




Tibu said:


> Congrats!  I am seriously in love with this clutch!    It is taking all of my self control not to head over to net-a-porter immediately.



Personally I think every BV lover should have a Knot.  And the Karung in Ferro or Brass this season makes a sensible investment with the exotic material and the great price. :okay:


----------



## ms piggy

Mystiletto said:


> I guessed the correct clutch in another thread  Your action shots are oh so lovely.  I hope to be your clutch twin in a month



Yes, you *"WON"* the guess!!! 

This would be very lovely on you, as I think you carry off the vintage style extremely well. Yay to being Brass Karung Knot twins very soon. 




Megs said:


> Wow that is a STUNNER!!!!!!!!!!!!





Megs said:


> And Ms Piggy!! You look ravishing!!!!!!



Thanks so much *Megs*.  Time to see more BV from you.


----------



## ms piggy

hovercraftier said:


> It's gorgeous, and thanks for posting the details on your outfit. I love that top!



Thanks! Is that the face of an owl or monkey on your avatar? I love owls. 




oogiewoogie said:


> *Ms Piggy*.. cute outfit!... and that Ottone knott clutch... is FABULOUS!!! What skin is it made of?... cOngrats... definently a classic keeper~!



Hi *oogie*, have not seen you here for a while. Wow, congrats on losing more than 50 lbs! Keep it up.  Cute avatar pic. That is an owl on the right side, right?

The Knot is made of Karung, which is a type of water snake. The colour is actually known as Brass (new from A/W 2007), which is darker than Ottone (S/S 2007). I will try to post a pic of the 2 colours for comparison.


----------



## ms piggy

annie9999 said:


> it is so beautiful inside and out.  *is the lining the same ottone as bunkie's?*  it looks the same and it is beautiful.  enjoy and use it in good health.



Yes, the inside lining is identical to *bunkie*'s. 





C_24 said:


> Oh, *ms p*, once I go out having dinner with friends and what do I miss? Your once in a lifetime Knot Clutch-striptease (which is even suitable for not-yet-grown-ups btw )
> 
> I think I ran out of words by now to describe this beauty! It`s gorgeous, beautiful, marvelous, fabulous, adorable!
> 
> I admire your style, J!



 thanks Claus, you never fail to put a smile on my face cutie. Still waiting to see more pics from you. 




Florasun said:


> WOW! I don't visit the BV forum much, but when I do...



Welcome *Florasun*, do drop by more. Maybe we can even enable you to a BV or two.


----------



## ms piggy

ouija board said:


> Holy moly!!!!* Ms Piggy!!!!!  *I go away for a few days without access to tPF and I miss this most important striptease!  That is such a stunning clutch; ferro or bronze, both are gorgeous and eyecatching.  I love how it stands out against your outfit.  Just beautiful!!



*ob*, good to see you back. Both Ferro and Brass are amazing. I was actually torn between the two. As I love antique/vintage looks, I went with the Brass ultimately. This is a keeper. 




rox_rocks said:


> *ms p*! what a beauty!!! You look great (as usual) and the clutch definitely suits you.
> 
> When are you gonna take her out? I'm so excited for you!



Wow, I feel your excitement! Thanks, I am still considering her debut outing. Will def share pics.


----------



## uclaboi

OMG, I'm so late to the party!  *Ms piggy*, you chose a beautiful knot.  And the action shots are great, too.  Very very pretty!


----------



## mlbags

(Glup.. swallowed hard....)..... Ms P, I'm only gone for 2 days n wow.... look at the response you have generated...... 

sorry, I missed your striptease.... you are really such a teaser these days 
I thot' even your nightie is gorgeous... haha sorry, that was your Anna Sui (not that your Anna Sui looks like a nightie... oops, see what your Knot is doing, I can't even talk straight now!
Everything on you spells class and that Knot suits you oh so very very well.... did you get your Knot from the local BV boutique or thru NAP?

CONGRATS MS P!  I'm so happy for you.


----------



## shaim

wow.


----------



## shaim

wow. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nymph

Was out for a work event, and completely missed the stunning strip tease! *sulk*

But lordy, did you do good, *ms p*!!! That Knot is such a stunner! I can already imagine all the outfits you can put together to do it justice! Can't wait for more action pics from this GORGEOUS Knot and yaself!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

_EXQUISITE._

    


Couldn't happen to a nicer person!  Ms piggy, congratulations on your stunning new Knot!​


----------



## Eugin

Wow, you made a BEAUTIFUL choice!!!!  Enjoy wearing her, *ms piggy*!


----------



## theglamorous

OMG congratulations.


----------



## catabie

*ms piggy*
congratz on the gorgeous clutch you have.  such a pretty piece.  it's such a nice addition to your already well rounded BV collection!


----------



## ms piggy

*uclaboi* : Thanks so much, *uclaboi*  Can't wait to see more choice BV items from you. Your style is exquisite. 

*mlbags* : Sweetie thanks.  Singapore sold out on this and I got it from another boutique overseas. 

*shaim*, *Eugin*, *theglamorous* : 

*Nymph* : My first striptease and I totally mis-timed it. 

*24, **Faubourg* : L, thanks!


----------



## ms piggy

catabie said:


> *ms piggy*
> congratz on the gorgeous clutch you have.  such a pretty piece.  it's such a nice addition to your already well rounded BV collection!



C, you're back so soon! How are you and the little one doing?


----------



## Samantha's Collection

I love it! What a great color. Congratulations and enjoy.


----------



## valkyrie360

*Ms P.* the knot and you are simply tdf gorgeous!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Bunkie

*ms piggy*, that knot clutch is absolutely stunning!  You will LOVE your knot as I love mine although I have only been staring at it and it has never left the house yet (although it did go on a plane to SF and then back down without ever going out).  

I know you will wear yours with your usual sense of high fashion style that even BV will be learning how to mix and match from you.


----------



## mlbags

ms piggy said:


> I did take some close up pics with it earlier today. Imo, Brass stands out better with lighter/brighter backdrop. Will post better in action pics in due time.
> 
> Btw, the interior is the same as Bunkie's Ferro Knot.


 
Guess I did not and I have to point this out .... *Ms. P*, your slender fingers clutches the Knot so well... they are meant for each other, the Knot not only looks elegantly clutched, but lovingly too (I'm very sentimental!!!


----------



## mrsDIY88

i went away for a golfing weekend and i missed a great unwrapping exercise.....  

*ms P*, the karung knot is such a stunner.  it must've been difficult for you to tear yourself away from the nero silk knot, but agree that the design shows off the karung skin beautifully. 

gazing in my crystal ball, i can see many happy days and nights ahead of you using this purse.  in fact, it's worth creating events so that you can carry it. 

tell us about the workmanship. it looks like it was exquisitely and perfectly made.


----------



## ms piggy

*Samantha's* *Collection*, *valkyrie360*, *Bunkie*, *mlbags*, *mrsDIY88* : 

*Thank you for your kind words!* 

Had a lousy day (*Blue Monday* literally ) at work, and reading your comments brought the smile back.


----------



## catabie

* ms p*-you have the PERFECT hands for a clutch.  the reason I was hesistant of getting a clutch is that i think you need to have slender hands and oval-shaped nails to hold it.  you look so great holding your new clutch....!!


----------



## ms piggy

Geez you ladies are just too kind.  Pardon my unmanicured nails. :shame:


----------



## ouija board

Oh dear, if your lovely hands are unmanicured, mine are beyond unmanicured!   Seriously, though, that clutch looks so elegant and beautiful in your hands, *ms piggy!*


----------



## RoseMary

congrats!!


----------



## puteribelibelah

OMG!! I'm so late to this party. *Ms. Piggy* congrats on your clutch. She is such a beauty!!  I  your outfit too. You both look fantastic.

~ _cue: off counting my $$ under the mattress, see if N-A-P accepts concealed cash!_ ~


----------



## Bunkie

See, I'm so dense when it comes to details like that, but yes after reading everyone's comments, most definitely, your fingers too are perfect for that clutch.  They're SO slender!


----------



## ms piggy

Thank you so much for you lovely words. Sweet music to my ears indeed. 

I'm looking forward to an occasion I can bring her out for her maiden trip.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Check it out at BV.com

http://www.bottegaveneta.com/Main.aspx?region=UK


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## leilani01

Thanks for posting....What eye candy!

Has BV posted a schedule of this exhibit, i.e., locations and dates?


----------



## annie9999

omg this is tdf.  thanks for posting.


----------



## Mid-

Heavenly!! 

Would looove to see the exhibition... 
Thanks so much for posting, *Cosmopolitan*!!!


----------



## bextasy

wow! thanks


----------



## hautemom

Unbelievable!!! These are just gorgeous! And perfect timing too...I am totally obsessed with the knot clutch lately!


----------



## BookerMoose

Ooooooooooh!


----------



## jeshika

o these are so beautifullll!! i want one but i know i'm not going to have any occasion to use it!


----------



## doubtfulguest

OH HECKY DARN! That's some eye candy if I ever saw any. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Samantha's Collection

So gorgeous! Thanks *Cosmopolitan*!

I see the one I own and a few that got away. Knot clutches should come with the warning, " Caution!!! Highly Addictive".


----------



## miss oinky

So lovely     Thanks for posting  ​


----------



## mlbags

jeshika said:


> o these are so beautifullll!! i want one but i know i'm not going to have any occasion to use it!


 
My sentiments exactly!
So lovely...... sigh..................


----------



## mundodabolsa

looooove this, thanks!!  

man, I still really need to get a knot clutch.  the desire just doesn't go away.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Glad everybody's enjoying the piccies, hehe. Have a good night!


----------



## Nymph

I wanna check out the exhibition in person SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bad!!


----------



## NWpurselover

Does anyone know where the exhibit will be shown?  I would love to see it even if I can't justify a clutch of my own.


----------



## ouija board

Holy cow!  What a stunning array of knot clutches!!!


----------



## jburgh

Woo-boy! Aaoooga!  The vintage ebano nero cardo madras knot makes my heart go pitter-patter!


----------



## jburgh

Holy crap, I just saw this one! The pepe enameled silver knot. Getting weak in the knees!


----------



## glamourcat

Lovely pastel colors. How much do they start from?


----------



## babygenius

amazingly beautiful....hopefully there would be one on sale at Saks lol


----------



## LLANeedle

One is prettier than the next.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Moonlight

Thanks *Cosmopolitan* ... its just like falling in love with this classic clutch all over again


----------



## bagmad73

I want a display cupboard of the knot that looks like that in my house!!! True eye candy!
Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Graciella

OMG, that green croc one is breath taking!


----------



## Longchamp

Wow thanks, they're all lovely!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Let's share our love for the *KNOT! *

I've been admiring the Knot clutch ever since BV launched it. I loved it's simplicity and the array of colors and patterns in silk, leather and exotics.  Each time I tried one on, I was always tempted to buy it, but never actually got around to it ... mainly because of the size. I wanted a clutch to wear during the day and the classic Knot was simply too small for my needs. 

During my recent trip to Paris, I went to the BV boutique in Rue du Faubourg Saint-Honoré and fell in love with the stretch Knot! It's the perfect clutch for me and I absolutely adore everything about it!  The longer length holds more things and can easily be placed under the arm, the textured silk makes it less prone to damage and the ayers snake sides makes the clutch even more glamorous! 

I finally tied the KNOT!  I'm looking forward to a long and happy relationship! Meet my silk faille ayers stretch Knot in cobalt!  










* Shopping in Paris (a beautiful courtyard near Rue du Faubourg Saint-Honoré and Rue Royal) with my BV shopping bag; at home.


----------



## piperlu

OMG, that is a gorgeous clutch.

Congrats!!!!


----------



## jburgh

It is beautiful, love the vibrant blue color.  I often visit the knot section on the BV website:  http://www.bottegaveneta.com/theknot.aspx?folderId=2dfbcb11-f3a9-45d6-8f71-644d78a96dbc&region=US


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks piperlu and jburgh!

I love the Knot Perspective! I wish BV would make more patterns, textures and colors for the stretch Knot.


----------



## bullshopper

i love the color and the size as well.  enjoy it and congrats.


----------



## bluefish

Wow! It's so lovely! Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## jburgh

La Vanguardia said:


> Thanks piperlu and jburgh!
> 
> I love the Knot Perspective! I wish BV would make more patterns, textures and colors for the stretch Knot.



Someday, this one will be mine:






There is also a thread Cosmo started about the Knot here: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/eye-candy-alert-the-knot-a-retrospective-287537.html


----------



## Mid-

La Vanguardia, what a gorgeous knot to tie, congratulations!!  Would love to see the modeling pics, please?

I go to the Knot page a lot, too.  My fav is the Armatura Knot, which I almost ordered a little while ago. Someday, someday...
BTW, does anybody know what happened to the traveling Knot exhibition??


----------



## doreenjoy

That's a beautiful clutch! Congratulations. I've fallen in love with cobalt this season. 

Like you, I've been admirng the stretch knot for some time but haven't seen the perfect one for me yet. I am dreaming of a soft croc in Galazio (glacier) but I'd have to special order it. Fingers are crossed for a low tax bill in April...


----------



## Sum

La Vanguardia, love the texture and the pop of blue! 

Mid-, that armatura knot is just droolworthy...someday maybe this can be special ordered in the stretch knot.


----------



## ballchai

La Vanguardia said:


> Let's share our love for the *KNOT! *
> 
> I've been admiring the Knot clutch ever since BV launched it. I loved it's simplicity and the array of colors and patterns in silk, leather and exotics.  Each time I tried one on, I was always tempted to buy it, but never actually got around to it ... mainly because of the size. I wanted a clutch to wear during the day and the classic Knot was simply too small for my needs.
> 
> During my recent trip to Paris, I went to the BV boutique in Rue du Faubourg Saint-Honoré and fell in love with the stretch Knot! It's the perfect clutch for me and I absolutely adore everything about it!  The longer length holds more things and can easily be placed under the arm, the textured silk makes it less prone to damage and the ayers snake sides makes the clutch even more glamorous!
> 
> I finally tied the KNOT!  I'm looking forward to a long and happy relationship! Meet my silk faille ayers stretch Knot in cobalt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Shopping in Paris (a beautiful courtyard near Rue du Faubourg Saint-Honoré and Rue Royal) with my BV shopping bag; at home.


 

that's a very nice clutch. i had the opportunity to see the new ones for spring summer last night and there is a stretch knot clutch in snake skin that's worth taking a look at....


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks everyone!

*mid - *Oh my! The Armatura is such a lovely Knot! The color looks amazing!


----------



## redcoloured

Mid- said:


> BTW, does anybody know what happened to the traveling Knot exhibition??


 
The exhibition was last seen at Hong Kong about 3 weeks ago!


----------



## Hermes Junkie

^^ The Exhibition is currently in london


----------



## blugenie

What a striking cobalt clutch!! Congratulations!

Here's a great thread on the knot that's drool-worthy too.... I love the Knot!

*bottega veneta clutch*


----------



## doloresmia

That cobalt is gorgeous!!!! I die!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Congrats!  It's beautiful.


----------



## Bichon Lover

jburgh said:


> Someday, this one will be mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also a thread Cosmo started about the Knot here: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/eye-candy-alert-the-knot-a-retrospective-287537.html





   Ouch!  Lord Almighty.....Holy Guacamole.....Hot Diggity Dang!!   Did I say ouch? 

That's a bad Mother F***** Shut yo mouth


----------



## BookerMoose

Hermes Junkie said:


> ^^ The Exhibition is currently in london


 
According to this article, the Exhibition is off to Bal Harbour now...

http://www.vogue.co.uk/news/daily/081201-bottega-venetas-knot-turns-30.aspx


----------



## Mid-

redcoloured, Hermes Junkie, and BookerMoose, thanks for the info on the exhibition. I shall ask NYC when they have it there.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks everyone!

It would be nice to see the Knot travellig exhibition.


----------



## Polaremil

Congrats, *LaVan*, it's striking. I'm also a fan of the new bigger version, it fits so much more. Has anyone seen the Ash Fume soft crocodile knot clutch IRL?  What are your thoughts?


----------



## goldenflower

That is a beautiful clutch - the color and the style are just stunning.  Congratulations!

I love the knot, but I don't really have a use for one.  Maybe I need to reinvent my life just so I can have one.    But then I'd have the extremely difficult choice of which to get.


----------



## oj_lo

what a stunning purse, love it! cobalt definitely goes well with any bv styles, congratulations!


----------



## mundodabolsa

I loooove it lavan, it's just stunning. 

I have an ossidato knot.  It's often too small, but I just deal with it since I find it so beautiful.


----------



## doreenjoy

Polaremil said:


> I'm also a fan of the new bigger version, it fits so much more. Has anyone seen the Ash Fume soft crocodile knot clutch IRL? What are your thoughts?


 
I have! They have one in NM SF and I am often lusting over it. The croc is amazingly soft and textured. I adore it. And it fits a lot!


----------



## armcandyaddict

just stunning! makes me want to run out and get one like right now!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Beautiful


----------



## Londoner

I am planning to get the satin knot clutch in black as that's the price is affordable for me among all the knots.  However, I am not sure which knot I should get.  Should I get the one with ottone vecchio hardware (gold colour) or silver hardware (black colour).  Both of them cost the same.  Is satin difficult to look after?  Do you think black is good or boring choice?  If boring, any other suggestions?  Are there any knot clutches which have similar price range with the satin knot?  Many Thanks.
http://www.bottegaveneta.com/shopon...d=b7d5d5ec-984f-42fb-9003-70c1b628ebba&page=3

http://www.bottegaveneta.com/shopon...d=b7d5d5ec-984f-42fb-9003-70c1b628ebba&page=3


----------



## Londoner

oooooops, forgot to include the poll before clicking the submit button.  How do I add the poll back?


----------



## nerf09

I like the one with the ottone vecchio hardware....it looks more classy to me...the black one looks nice too but the gold sticks out more to me...and with a nice dress i can see that more than the one with the black knot.

oh have you checked the other know clutches that are the same price...but different colours?
The Ash and Dawn colour is nice too


----------



## shopaholic&baby

Hi Londoner,

I also considered getting a silk satin knot clutch in nero.  After meeting "them" both in person I find it's a really tough choice.  I love the intrecciato pattern on the SS08.  It's more outstanding & eye-catching.  However, I prefer the nero nappa knot & trim on FW04/05.

Ash & dawn colors are nice but I guess they are out of stocks in HK...?The new colors are also available at store, such as bright green, orange & blue.  But personally I think it's safer to get a black one as it's more versatile.

When you've made the decision, let us know!


----------



## Londoner

nerf09 said:


> I like the one with the ottone vecchio hardware....it looks more classy to me...the black one looks nice too but the gold sticks out more to me...and with a nice dress i can see that more than the one with the black knot.
> 
> oh have you checked the other know clutches that are the same price...but different colours?
> The Ash and Dawn colour is nice too


 
Ash looks good but will it be difficult to match with most colours of clothing?


----------



## Londoner

shopaholic&baby said:


> Hi Londoner,
> 
> I also considered getting a silk satin knot clutch in nero. After meeting "them" both in person I find it's a really tough choice. I love the intrecciato pattern on the SS08. It's more outstanding & eye-catching. However, I prefer the nero nappa knot & trim on FW04/05.
> 
> Ash & dawn colors are nice but I guess they are out of stocks in HK...?The new colors are also available at store, such as bright green, orange & blue. But personally I think it's safer to get a black one as it's more versatile.
> 
> When you've made the decision, let us know!


 
I thought all satin knots looks the same.  What's the difference between the FW04/05 and SS08?


----------



## shopaholic&baby

The woven pattern is different (SS08 is more '3D').  The knot of SS08 is made with ottone hardware vs FW04/05 with nero nappa leather.  And according to the info in the BV links, SS08 has suede trim vs FW04/05 has nappa trim.  BV Harbour City has both styles, you may go & take a look to see which one you like more.


----------



## redcoloured

Im voting for the 2nd option. The one with the hardware knot clasp.....
the hardware knot clasp is more hardy.


----------



## doloresmia

i like option two as well - a little more bling.


----------



## jburgh

Londoner said:


> oooooops, forgot to include the poll before clicking the submit button.  How do I add the poll back?



You can't.  I can't do it for you either...I've tried that.  My evil mod powers are not that powerful.  PM me if you want to close this thread and re do one with a poll...jburgh


----------



## jeshika

i like the contrast of the black satin and gold hardware!


----------



## BookerMoose

I prefer the first one personally - the gold hardware on the second is nice, but I tend not to wear gold and therefore the first one would work better for me...  but both are lovely!!


----------



## Mid-

I like the second one better, too.


----------



## gemibebe

I prefer the ottone vecchio hardware.  It looks more dynamic.  

I really like the dawn and ash colors, but since I haven't seen them in person, I'm not sure if they're versatile enough.  Anyone can share some experience?

Also what do you do if the satin is getting dirty?


----------



## Londoner

Anyone knows if Harrods in London still carries BV?


----------



## noon

^ Harrods does carry BV infact I just received an email from a BV SA in harrods today regarding the sale.If you would like her extension or email address just ask. I prefer the one with the silver hardware.


----------



## Londoner

noon said:


> ^ Harrods does carry BV infact I just received an email from a BV SA in harrods today regarding the sale.If you would like her extension or email address just ask. I prefer the one with the silver hardware.


 
That will be great.  Can you PM her e mail to me pls?  I would like to see if they have the clutch in stock.


----------



## Minda

Although I have the black satin leather knot with silver hardware, I prefer the 08 version with gold hardware. The weave is more interesting to me. Sad to say, mine looks rather flat. 

That said, my black satin knot clutch goes with everything I have! Yes, a little boring compared with other BV knot clutches with exotics, but I guess that's what makes it so versatile.


----------



## noon

Londoner said:


> That will be great.  Can you PM her e mail to me pls?  I would like to see if they have the clutch in stock.



I'll pm you her info.


----------



## Londoner

noon said:


> I'll pm you her info.


 
Thanks a lot noon.


----------



## mrsDIY88

*londoner*, gold hardware.  it's very usable and flexible!


----------



## Londoner

I went to BV tonight and saw the 2 knots.  I like the woven pattern on silver hardware but I like the gold hardware.  What should I do?


----------



## frzsri

I think you should also consider the type of jewellery you're planning to wear with the clutch (I assume it's for evening)
If you don't like mixing metal like me, definitely go for the clutch that will match the gold in your jewellery.
On the other hand, if you don't mind mixing metals or even prefer it that way, you have to decide on another angle.
Sorry if I'm not much help


----------



## KDY

i vote for the first with gold hardware.  I've had my satin knot clutch (i think the color's antelope) for a year and have used it 6x.  Still looks ok.  I'm sure black will be easier to manage than the color i have.  If you have the dec '08 issue of Harper's bazaar, you can check out a pic of julianne moore carrying the black satin knot clutch with gold hardware.


----------



## Londoner

ok ladies, I am back.  Didn't buy any knot at the end coz the BV boutiques in London were closed on Sunday.  I remember they were open on Sunday when I lived in London before.  Then Harrods and Harvey Nic don't have any black with gold h/w in stock.  Harvey Nic has the silver h/w in stock, but I didn't want to buy something which wasn't my first choice even though I was tempted with the very good exchange rate.


----------



## Mary_Swe

I like this one! 
http://www.bottegaveneta.com/shopon...d=b7d5d5ec-984f-42fb-9003-70c1b628ebba&page=3

But the thing is that I find the knot clutch a little bit to heavy. Does anyone agree?


----------



## ReRe

I like the black if you wear gold and silver,


----------



## Mystiletto

I love the one with the gold hardware - such a classic!   Oh please don't tempt me...just when I thought I was downsizing my knot collection.    I would have to say while I adore them as works of art, I find them too small to fit all my things for evening.  I had three before but parted with one sadly.  Even with only two, I feel very guilty because I never ever use them.    I think the black satin is a great investment though because it really matches everything!


----------



## couturequeen

I like the gold hardware. If that works with your jewelry, I'd go with that.


----------



## evs

Yes depends on what jewelry you wear, but i prefer the second one more. I personally don't like the contrast of gold and black, too attention seeking for me. I prefer the more subtle items. Either way, both are very nice!


----------



## -vieve-

Do these knot clutch ever go on sale? Thanks


----------



## Minda

-vieve- said:


> Do these knot clutch ever go on sale? Thanks


 
The satin ones appear every now and then in Bluefly. Have seen them on sale in Net a porter too!


----------



## sngsk

Hi *Londoner*, both are beautiful but I like the one with the gold clasp alil better. 

In case you do decide to get that one, just thot u'd like to know that there's one on ebay right now. 

Here's the link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BOTTEGA-VENETA-BLACK-INTRECCIATO-SILK-KNOT-CLUTCH-BAG_W0QQitemZ180327421919QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item180327421919&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

It looks pretty authentic to me but best to get it authenticated on the authenticate thread just to be safe. G'luck!


----------



## Londoner

Thanks very much sngsk


----------



## shopaholic&baby

I guess the same style is also available at Net-A-Porter at GBP 601.  Check it out!


----------



## kcm1535

Anyone else drooling over the new croc clutch this season?  yum!!!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446196028&FOLDER<>folder_id=282574492710766&ASSORTMENT<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1234409815468&ev19=1:12


----------



## shopaholic&baby

I think you can also order it from bv.com at the same price.
http://www.bottegaveneta.com/shopon...b7d5d5ec-984f-42fb-9003-70c1b628ebba&page=all


----------



## IFFAH

I'm  over the croc version, *kcm1535!*


----------



## BookerMoose

Here is an elongated Knot that just appeared at Portero - I have never seen one like this before...

http://www.portero.com/cgi-bin/ncom...br=102457406&prmenbr=66292034&aunbr=102804116


----------



## Love Of My Life

What is your favorite BV evening knot bag and why?


----------



## Bichon Lover

My San Marco clutch which is considered a form of Knot.  I love it because it looks like a little piece of art and it holds quite a bit.  I'd say at least twice as much as the traditional Knot holds.


----------



## Love Of My Life

This San Marco  is divine!! Yes, I agree that it looks like a piece of art. Is it still available at BV or is this a tease from a previous collection.

  Its wonderful BICHON LOVER,  enjoy it!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

I was told I got the last one in the US a couple weeks ago when AC tracked this down for me in Arizona.  It was 50%   I got lucky!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Good for you !!


----------



## NicAddict

What can you fit inside them ? They look so tiny so what do you leave behind ?

I have stopped smoking so pack of cigarettes and lighter is no longer needed therefore besides maybe lipstick, powder, mascara, drivers license, house & car keys and cash, is there anything else one needs ? Does it all fit ? Are you required to spill the entire clutch to get something small out ?

Alternatively, if you are riding with someone, what would you replace the car key and driver's license with ?

Do you miss something because it doesn't fit ? Does it add significant planning time before you go out ?

I am not in the market for a knot (not yet anyways) but always have been curious about what can be fit in them and if I could learn to 'live' with less.... (and please don't try to convince me to get hooked and start buying knot clutches... I will let you all know when I am good and ready )


----------



## jburgh

I can put my cellphone, a house key, a lipgloss, a folded up tissue, my id, credit card and some cash inside.  I could cram a comb in there if it were short enough.  So, not too much.  The elongated Knot is much handier.


----------



## doloresmia

i have a double compartment knot which takes away from the space, but i can fit my blackberry curve, a lipstick, house keys, cash and a pen. i cannot put my car key in with all of that, so i just valet or my DH carries them


----------



## NicAddict

Thanks *jburgh* and *doloresmia*!!!

shoot..... should have known better.... NOW I want one 
(just need to start looking for someone to drive me as my car keys are large as well....)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Not much to put in my knot.. just enough for the night..lipstick, cc, keys even though it 

doesn't hold that much. still love it and using it often


----------



## blueiris

I can fit a few ID/credit cards, a small amount of cash, a lipstick, key, and mobile phone.

OR

I can fit a few ID/credit cards, a small amount of cash, a lipstick, key, and my digital camera (instead of the phone).

It's not optimal, and my husband carried the car keys when I've used my Knot.  I love mine, anyway.

There's no need to spill contents when searching for an item.  For one thing, you cannot carry that much, so you can see everything at a glance.  Also, the sides have gussets that unfold and hold the contents inside when the Knot is open.


----------



## shopaholic&baby

I have the same 2-compartment knot clutch as doloresmia's.  On one side I put in my ID, driver license, credit cards, cash + mobile phone; and a lipgloss, hand cream and 1/2 pack of tissue paper on the other side.  As for the keys, I will leave them in the car or I don't bring them if I'm going out with my DH.


----------



## NicAddict

Of course it HAD to come to this... I am invited to an evening out where a knot would be absolutely perfect... if I had one... 

Argh... OK, I am officially trying to figure out which one I want, even though the invite is for tomorrow... gotto be ready for next time LOL


----------



## Love Of My Life

The classic knot in satin/silk is great-- very wearable and timeless for sure

  and the array of colors is great as well


----------



## sroze

I have started falling in love with the BV Knot. I would love one for formal parties.

Up until now, when the need would arise, I would reach into my collection of 
antique and vintage evening bags for a special bag to wear to a formal event.
I started collecting these beaded and silver mesh bags when prices were still quite low. It has never concerned me to leave my bag unattended at my place.

Now for my question.....When you carry a small evening bag that may cost a minimum of $1200 what do you do with it if you get up to dance? I hope this does not sound like a silly question. Please share with me your thoughts.


----------



## Anhzie

Actually that is a great question! I am very curious to hear everyone's replies. Since the knot is not a wristlet that can be carried when dancing, I would also be very afraid to leave it unattended!


----------



## jburgh

Well...when George Clooney asks you to dance, ask your husband to watch it! 

Seriously, I would take a clutch that has a chain strap for dancing, and not the Knot.


----------



## prestwick

I suppose it all depends on where you are.. If it is a family wedding or bar mitzvah, I truly doubt that anyone attending would take your bag..And I think it is pretty bad if you have to worry about the hired help...The only place I would not leave my bag is on a table  in a club where there are people coming and going that you do not know....I think a greater concern would be someone spilling their drink on your bag rather than taking it..JMHO


----------



## doloresmia

i carry it in my hand - but i am well beyond the age when i "raise the roof" while dancing so to speak, so not raising the roof with my knot in hand which might get heavy. now more likely to be slow(ly) dancing - back to sixth grade school dance days. like jburgh also find having DH a great benefit for purse watching despite his tendency to wander.


----------



## blueiris

I think if I were not uncomfortable leaving another bag unattended before, I wouldn't be concerned about it just because it's a Knot.  If it were a wedding reception/seated banquet type of thing, I'd probably leave it on my chair, tuck the chair under the table (for manners' sake as much as to hide my handbag), and maybe place my napkin over it to protect it from possible spills.  Presumably, the table would be still within sight of the dance floor.  But if I were to leave the room entirely, or if it were a situation like prestwick mentioned with lots of strangers coming and going, I'd take it with me.


----------



## fpiccione

you are all so funny


----------



## doreenjoy

I don't have a knot but i do have similar hand-held box clutches. 

Usually I leave it on my chair and keep an eye on the table, but I don't find them hard to hold while dancing if I'm in a space where I don't trust everyone. 

Most of the time I'd carry a clutch with a strap if I plan on dancing, but most of my clutch events are the symphony, dinner sans dancing, or casual outings with friends where dancing isn't involved.


----------



## shu

I just carry my clutch with me - yes it's a bit annoying, but I'm used to it by now.


----------



## doreenjoy

I just want to add that I love clutches! I love how Maria Kerner often carries a clutch and a larger, coordinating bag at the same time: 

http://thesartorialist.blogspot.com/2009/05/style-profilemaria-kerner-moscow.html


----------



## annelovepuggy

The only chances for my knot to see night light are attending [private] dinner parties of various organizations/groups.  So when I go to dance, I just leave my knot under napkin for avoiding spill and security.


----------



## Chrisy

jburgh said:


> Well...when George Clooney asks you to dance, ask your husband to watch it!
> 
> Seriously, I would take a clutch that has a chain strap for dancing, and not the Knot.


 
You are so funny.  I told DH about your post and he,:lolots:, told me he will be honor to watch my purse (don't have a knot yet) if George Clooney asks me to dance.


----------



## ShopGirl647

I don't have a Knot but have other expensive clutches around the same price ... but this question is easy, neither DH or myself like to dance!!! so it's with me all evening ...


----------



## annie9999

doreenjoy said:


> I just want to add that I love clutches! I love how Maria Kerner often carries a clutch and a larger, coordinating bag at the same time:
> 
> http://thesartorialist.blogspot.com/2009/05/style-profilemaria-kerner-moscow.html


thanks *doreenjoy*

i love the idea of a coordinating clutch and bag.  now i can buy double the amount of things?


----------



## sroze

Thanks for sharing. I have enjoyed reading your answers.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I would keep it in my hand.. if I was at a family party, probably would place it on my seat with a napkin over it and ask someone at the table to keep an eye on it..
but, prefer to hold on to it..


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Help! Which colour should I go for in the Satin Knot Clutch?

Orchid
Turqouise?

Does anyone have pics of these colours on the satin knot bag?

pls post thanks


----------



## Love Of My Life

I would choose the orchid.. the color is just beyond gorgeous.. it looks great

with everything and so refreshing.. that is my pick


----------



## Juda

Another vote for Orchid


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Thank you kind ladies...the Orchid Knot is being picked up as I am posting this msg..I will be getting it next week though...

I would love to see the actual pic of this clutch as i have not seen the orchid in satin..

i have seen the other colours avail, but cant seem to find the orchid knot on the internet...if any of you do have it, please post it here

will do a reveal next week

thanks again


----------



## sngsk

Congrats! Can't wait for your reveal. From the pics I've seen here Orchid is simply TDF!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Orchid or Anemone?


----------



## doloresmia

congrats on the orchid! yeah!!!


----------



## beljwl

congrats!!!


----------



## mrsDIY88

orchid!!  modelling pics when the beauty arrives?


----------



## ilovecocohanel

sure will! i will be getting the orchid next week just in time for Valentines


----------



## Mediana

I saw the orchid knot in store today. Very nice shade.


----------



## jeshika

*ilovecocohanel*, i saw the orchid knot IRL today and i think it's beautiful! i think it will be a gorgeous pop of color against a neutral or LBD!!!! please post modeling pictures!!!

*TDL* kindly posted this lovely pic...
http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...post-pics-discuss-510050-35.html#post13759136


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Thank you so much JESHIKA...I LOVE it..

i am still receiving mine on Friday....

Its a beautiful elegant pink..was worried it would be too much, but definately a rich colour..


----------



## cralleycat

Congrats.. Orchid is stunning


----------



## jeshika

ilovecocohanel said:


> Thank you so much JESHIKA...I LOVE it..
> 
> i am still receiving mine on Friday....
> 
> Its a beautiful elegant pink..was worried it would be too much, but definately a rich colour..



i saw it again today... and it is so gorgeous! i'm sure you will  it!!!!! to help you with your wait, here is the lovely screenshot that *TDL* posted.


----------



## ilovecocohanel

wow the above clutch doesnt look like goastskin, instead looks like satin...

wht is it exactly?


----------



## TDL

ilovecocohanel said:


> wow the above clutch doesnt look like goastskin, instead looks like satin...
> 
> wht is it exactly?


 
It's a typo on the website.  The main body of the Orchid Knot does in fact come in satin.  The "goatskin" reference was meant to describe the piping but this was a mistake since the piping is karung (watersnake).  

Have you received your Knot?  I've seen the Orchid Knot IRL and it's really nice... and the piping contrast makes it special.  Not all Knots have that.


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Yeah I think there is mistake on the price too, I think mine was 1180 USD. I have not received it. Will receive it this weekend.
I will post pix as soon as I receive it.

Yes the Karung piping is what makes it special, I would have not bought it if the piping was in suede..

I am already thinking of my next KNOT..maybe the stretch or the mineral knot liseret (in gold leather)


----------



## ilovecocohanel

jeshika said:


> i saw it again today... and it is so gorgeous! i'm sure you will  it!!!!! to help you with your wait, here is the lovely screenshot that *TDL* posted.



Cant seem to find this one on the website??

link pls?


----------



## jburgh

It is in the shop online>gifts>for her section. http://www.bottegaveneta.com/shoponline/gifts/forher/?region=US#/?page=1

BTW, I emailed the BV web people about correcting the description of that Knot.  I received a reply that it would be fixed ASAP.


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Thank you


----------



## ilovecocohanel

BTW, anyone of you know how to do a SCREEN SHOT from an website?

Pls share how to do this


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Few pics of my Orchid Knot..

I love it to bits


----------



## Bichon Lover

What a beautiful Knot!    Love your shoes too.


----------



## jeshika

Looks really HOT on you!!!!!  congrats on this beauty!!!!!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

jeshika said:


> Looks really HOT on you!!!!!  congrats on this beauty!!!!!


 

thank you!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Bichon Lover said:


> What a beautiful Knot!  Love your shoes too.


 
thanks Bichon Lover


----------



## IFFAH

Congratulations on the Orchid, *ilovecocochanel*. I like the turquoise, it's so hard to get anything in turquoise.


----------



## ilovecocohanel

actual color of orchid knot


----------



## ilovecocohanel

one more


----------



## aaa_1188

Wow!!! gorgeous pictures, love the knot the dress and the whole ensemble  .....


----------



## annie9999

beautiful color and looks great with the dress.


----------



## ilovecocohanel

thanks ladies


----------



## sngsk

Simply gorgeous! Everytime I see orchid I fall in love with it more.


----------



## Juda

Simply perfect


----------



## Pugovkina

I hope I'll put cellphone, money, lipgloss and car key in it! )


----------



## jburgh

I'm resurrecting this old thread that Cosmo posted...for the new people.  It is a shame that this is not on the BV website any longer.  Feast your eyes on the beautiful incarnations of the Knot!


----------



## doloresmia

my eyes! my eyes!


----------



## canadianstudies

Oh man, I can't wait until I have my own knot. Maybe as a graduation present... (3 years to go, lol!)


----------



## Miva

Samantha's Collection said:


> So gorgeous! Thanks *Cosmopolitan*!
> 
> I see the one I own and a few that got away. Knot clutches should come with the warning, " Caution!!! Highly Addictive".



I'm so there with you I'm already a victim..... love Knot bags


----------



## LT bag lady

The thread deserves a bump!  
I could look at these Knots all day long!


----------



## jburgh

I am so glad Cosmo grabbed this info before it was removed from the website. I love these Knots.


----------



## doloresmia

new for fall from who else? bv.luxury


----------



## doloresmia

and more


----------



## doloresmia

now a little long leggy knot.......


----------



## doloresmia




----------



## krawford

I have fallen in love with the knot.  I have one and it is the longer version.  I was just wondering, how much can you put in the small knots.  Can you put an Iphone in it?  What about keys and lipstick and of course some bills? Anyone?


----------



## ap.

krawford said:


> I have fallen in love with the knot.  I have one and it is the longer version.  I was just wondering, how much can you put in the small knots.  Can you put an Iphone in it?  What about keys and lipstick and of course some bills? Anyone?



the iphone easily fits.  i put iphone, keys, lip balm, and a little coin/card holder for my id, cc, and bills.  there is plenty of room left after those.


----------



## LT bag lady

I love me Knots!  Unfortunately, my iPhone fits but not with my reading glasses...  I need my reading glasses to use my iPhone...  I have to compromise and just leave the phone behind; like life before cell phones  it's a good thing!


----------



## Grandmommie

Love the knots!   I love the new ones.


----------



## septembersiren

I am in love with this knot 
it would go so perfectly with "*the shoes"*





doloresmia said:


>


----------



## septembersiren

LT years ago I found a pair of folding glasses. I only use them for dress up when I carry a small evening bag. They are a little bit bigger than a tic tac box. They are prescription and I just have the prescription changed every so years since they are only for menus and things like that. I find I can go with an older prescription for a little bit. I can get my phone and glasses keys and a credit card in a bag the size of a knot. I got the glasses at my optician. 





LT bag lady said:


> I love me Knots! Unfortunately, my iPhone fits but not with my reading glasses... I need my reading glasses to use my iPhone... I have to compromise and just leave the phone behind; like life before cell phones it's a good thing!


----------



## couturequeen

septembersiren said:


> I am in love with this knot
> it would go so perfectly with "*the shoes"*



Digging your new profile pic. Such a fab bag.


----------



## septembersiren

My SA sent me a pick of this $11,000 bag. So out of my league. I never learned to post a pic so I put it as my avatar LOL 
It is a gorgeous bag!!!!
















couturequeen said:


> Digging your new profile pic. Such a fab bag.


----------



## liquid_room

doloresmia said:


>



i'm drooling over this one too but worried abt the light color...


----------



## boxermom

doloresmia said:


>


 

I could put this one in a display case in my living room and just look at it all day!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

They are so pretty


----------



## Love Of My Life

krawford said:


> I have fallen in love with the knot. I have one and it is the longer version. I was just wondering, how much can you put in the small knots. Can you put an Iphone in it? What about keys and lipstick and of course some bills? Anyone?


 

    in the small classic knot you can fit a cell phone, keys,
    lipstick and some bills..

    the larger knot takes a little bit more... so eye glasses
    and iphone would work..

    the knot... the best little bag around for sure...once you have
    one, you can't wait to get more... and everyone looks 
    special......


----------



## Love Of My Life

doloresmia.. thanks for sharing the "knot heaven" pics...superb!!!


----------



## jburgh

The vanilla biscuit colored velvet Knot is the one that is tugging at me, too.  What it the official color name?


----------



## luxury.ninja

jburgh said:


> The vanilla biscuit colored velvet Knot is the one that is tugging at me, too.  What it the official color name?



Stone Plaster.


----------



## sbelle

septembersiren said:


> My SA sent me a pick of this $11,000 bag. So out of my league. I never learned to post a pic so I put it as my avatar LOL
> It is a gorgeous bag!!!!



*ss*--saw this bag yesterday!!!  I know that you already know I loved it!!!  

It is just like a mini!!  Well except for the fact it is $11,000.  Oh, and it seems to weigh more that my medium tea rame cabat.  The SA told me it uses 3 times the leather of normal bag.  I told her I was in love.  

Sadly I don't have an extra $11,000 lying around.  


I just realized that this post is in a thread about knots--sorry!!   I wanted to post where *ss* mentioned this bag!!


----------



## Grandmommie

*jburgh*-I  love that Knot too...the color is divine...the velvet really limits it to fall/winter, IMO..what do you think?


----------



## jburgh

Bumping this because it is back on the BV website in another form:  Run to: http://www.bottegaveneta.com/default/stories/hand-of-artisan.html#feature-the-knot-retrospective


----------



## doreenjoy

Thanks for the alert! I  me some knots.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I am contemplating getting a BV knot bag (metal lace one) in the near future.

My question is, do you love it?

Do you use it?

What do you do with it when you go to dinner?

What do you do when you go to a bar or a club?

At a cocktail party, I guess you have the drink in one hand and the knot in another.

Thanks in advance ladies.


----------



## TankerToad

I have several of these little "candies" and just love them. If you go to the celebs and their BV thread (above) you can see how these Knots are worn. They can be worn on the red carpet, to events, to clubs, out to dinner and frankly they look amazing with denim. I get more compliments on my BV Knots than on any Hermes handheld clutch that I own. I think the Knots are like jewelry, and besides being fun and elegant, they are unique, well made and limited. Which is to say, the celeb thread aside, you don't see them everywhere. Something about using a Knot makes one feel like a celeb however, there is a movie star quality to the BV Knot. Maybe because when seen on the red carpet and at high profile events everyone looks so amazing. Warning, these are HIGHLY addictive. Move with caution, you will end up wanting more than one. I love that you can display these, however. They are just too pretty to leave in your closet. 
Have you seen pics of Nicole Kidman who wears her Black Oragami Knot with everything? From jeans to movie premiers or out to the clubs with her DH? I think she is the perfect example of how Knots can be used. She has several but she loves that Oragami. It is her go to bag.
If you decide on to move into Knot territory, please share your treasure with us. We love to see.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I have been a BV knot collector for a few years now... they are unique, special
and a true pleasure to have & USE.. they work for going out to dinner to a 
red carpet night out...if you decide to go down the knot road, you will not
be sorry.. its a great investment timeless & chic..


----------



## ap.

it took me a while to get into these as I didn't have a "knot lifestyle". but I got this season's studded knot in peridot and I have worn it countless times. I carry it when I don't want go carry a bag. I've worn it with jeans, trousers, dresses, to dinner, lunch, and brunch.  as for being addictive, it's true. less than a month after getting the peridot, I got the plaster croc knot.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

I've had knots on and off over the years, but this last one - the periler vachette - is a keeper!  I haven't used her yet, but am excited to soon...


----------



## newbags4me

I bought my first and only knot last April (Nero ayers silk stretch knot). I have carried it going out to dinner a few times and wish I had more occasions. Good question about where do you put it when you are not carrying it. If seated at a large table, I put in on the table. (warning--I have had waiters spill a few drops on it refilling water glasses!). If there is no room on the table, I ask for an extra napkin and under my chair she goes.


----------



## septembersiren

I don't own a knot but love them 
they are iconic 
you see them every where 
red carpet 
dinner 
shopping 
I especially love the elongated knot bag because you can fit a phone glasses and some kind of card case for cards and money 
even though they are an "evening" bag they are more versatile than that


----------



## krawford

I don't think they have to be an evening bag.  I saw a lovely woman with jeans on at lunch  several months ago carrying her knot.  I then thought I would pull mine out other than evening.  Haven't yet.  But I will.  I just got a black croc knot.  Can't wait to use it.


----------



## LT bag lady

apey_grapey said:


> it took me a while to get into these as I didn't have a "knot lifestyle". but I got this season's studded knot in peridot and I have worn it countless times. I carry it when I don't want go carry a bag. I've worn it with jeans, trousers, dresses, to dinner, lunch, and brunch.  as for being addictive, it's true. less than a month after getting the peridot, I got the plaster croc knot.


Love 'Em!
I got to see *Apey* in casual dressy with her Studded Knot at an Art Show Opening, she looked FAB!  The Knot looked amazing!

I wear my Knots with jeans, dresses, and casual linen.  I usually keep them in my hand and a drink in the other.  Fits my iPhone, BV mirror, lipstick & a credit card.  As the others have stated, the Knots are timeless!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks so much for your comments. I really think that the knot bag is a stunning bag. I really fell hard for the metal lace knot bag with the gold-ish contrast.

*TT*, you are a style icon of mine. I really trust your judgement. 
*Hotshot*, thanks for your advice, too.
*Apey*, I will take Knot's addictiveness under advisement.
Thanks *MissFancyBags*!!!
*newbags4me*, Good idea about the extra napkin!!!
Thanks *SeptemberSiren* and *krawford*
*LT bag lady*, I am glad to hear these bags are versatile.

I am massively shaking (and pleading with) my $$$ tree.


----------



## doloresmia

i have the two sided vachette knot - since my lifestyle is very casual, i tend to use it for casual purposes.... and sometimes i use it for a wallet as it is too lovely to leave at home. frankly i lust after miss fancy_bags avatar!


----------



## blueiris

etoupebirkin said:


> I am contemplating getting a BV knot bag (metal lace one) in the near future.
> 
> My question is, do you love it?
> 
> Do you use it?
> 
> What do you do with it when you go to dinner?
> 
> What do you do when you go to a bar or a club?
> 
> At a cocktail party, I guess you have the drink in one hand and the knot in another.
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies.


 
Yes, I do love mine (I have 2 Knots).

Yes, I do use them.  One is nero karung in the Stretch (elongated) style, and I've worn it to dinner (both casual and more fancy), and I've brought it to dinner parties.  Because it's black, it goes with jeans, dresses, suits, whatever.  My other one is classic satin in a champagne (antilope) color.  I bought it to wear to a wedding (I was in the wedding party), but because it's a neutral color, I've taken it out to dinner whenever it matches my outfit.  I tend to be more careful with it because of its light color, and it's not as roomy as the Stretch karung, so I don't use it as much.

At dinner, I usually keep it in my lap, under my napkin.  If the table has ample room (usually if I'm dining with just my husband), I put it on the table.

I'm beyond the club stage of my life, but if at a bar or cocktail party or other mingling-type of event, I just hold onto it--or in the case of my Stretch Knot, in a pinch, I can tuck it under my arm.


----------



## mundodabolsa

etoupebirkin said:


> I am contemplating getting a BV knot bag (metal lace one) in the near future.
> 
> My question is, do you love it?
> 
> *yes, ADORE mine.  I get soooo many compliments every time I use it.
> *
> Do you use it?
> 
> *to pretty much every fancy event I have.  every wedding, every black tie function.
> *
> What do you do with it when you go to dinner?
> 
> *I rest mine on the table toward the centerpiece, like above my plate and glasses setting. *
> 
> What do you do when you go to a bar or a club?
> 
> *n/a
> *
> At a cocktail party, I guess you have the drink in one hand and the knot in another.
> 
> *exactly   or tuck it in the crook of your elbow against your torso, which works too if you need the other hand for a plate.  but usually if it's not a seated affair and I have to eat I find a hidden away place to stash it for a little bit and then grab it back when I'm done eating. *
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies.



I love mine so much I've recently been very much contemplating a second!

also, you'd be surprised at how many men make comments about it.  it's probably the bag I have that is most noticed by men.  they are always super intrigued by it, like it's a UFO or something.


----------



## Love Of My Life

went to  a wedding last weekend & used my satin woven knot from several
collections ago witha great tassel & diamante closure... loved having it in my
hand...event he bride commented!!


----------



## jburgh

I love the Knot with a passion.  I have tried to capture pics of every Knot BV makes and look at them often.  etoupebirkin, you will not be sorry if you get a Knot.  I am really lusting after the plaster velvet one...and about 10 others.  Sometimes I just get tired of lugging a bag around, and the Knot is perfect for a phone, keys, lip gloss and a small card case. 

I also do what mundodabolsa does and keep it on the table.  The crook of the arm is a handy place to hold it, and you can easily put it in your lap when seated.

Here is a little bit of eye candy from F/W 2011-2012, just in case it helps you!


----------



## Grandmommie

You will love a knot. I use mine all the time. Carried one last night to see Mary Poppins at the theater.  I use them for casual and dress. The other night I grabbed one and had my jeans on. Got a compliment right away when we arrived. I don't think you will regret it at all. They FEEL wonderful in your hand.


----------



## mundodabolsa

man, all this knot love REALLY makes me want to get a second one.


----------



## boxermom

I love them. While I don't live a *clutch life* as we say, I am happy to have my stretch Karung black Knot for when I want a classic evening purse. The Knot is the most copied shape out there--it just attracts attention. I bought my dil a standard size black silk Knot for Christmas (good thing she doesn't read here, lol) because she doesn't have a small dressy bag for all their holiday evening activities.

It's hard to choose because there are so many wonderful variations now! Different skins, velvet, metal, studs and other embellishments--hard to decide. If I could, I'd have a display case with a bunch that I could just admire! Yes, I'm crazy about BV.


----------



## ReRe

I love the knots but also don't have a knot lifestyle.  I just can't get what I would need to carry in one and never do formal.  I have contemplated the elongated knot so many times, at least the extra length would allow me to carry a few more items!  I have one BV handheld clutch in an exotic but it is much larger than the knot.


----------



## etoupebirkin

*Doloresmia*, Great idea about the wallet!!!
*blueiris*, Thanks for your input!
*mundodabolsa*, LOL about how men react to the bag!
*hotshot*, I bet your bag is gorgy!
*jburgh*, one of the knots I am contemplating is the metal lace, but with a rich gold instead of white background like you posted. It's between that and two other bags. I wonder if this bag can be dressed down. I also really like the chocolate embossed lace bag, too.
*Grandmommie*, Glad to hear you can wear them with jeans.
*Boxermom*, I think the knots are little works of art.
Thanks *ReRe*!


----------



## annie9999

i don't have a clutch life style and hardly ever dress up but my son's wedding was in august and as you can imagine the choice of hand bag was very important.  

with the help of a wonderful friend i got this-








it doesn't hold a lot and is not soft in the hand but carrying one is indescribable- it is a work of art.  some bags are evaluated more by how they function- a knot should be looked at in part by how it makes you feel.  

this bag will always have special meaning for me and i will never part with it.  if i had it to do over again i would make the exact same choice.  by the way- the wedding was amazing-


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

^^^ congratulations on your son's wedding, *annie9999*!  Your knot looks amazing!


----------



## mundodabolsa

* annie999 * that is one stunning and unique knot, you're right that it's like collecting art to own one.


----------



## etoupebirkin

*annie999*, Your knot is truly droolworthy!!! Just stunning. And the meaning of the bag is indescribable--when you wear the bag, you will always be taken back to that beautiful wedding. BTW, I think you can definitely wear that bag with jeans and a black sweater or blazer. Add some nice shoes/boots and you will look fabulous.

BTW, I picked up a knot today. It's from last season, so I don't know it's name but it's done in camel vachetta and python. It's neutral and versatile.  I will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I found a picture of my knot on the web!


----------



## canadianstudies

I think the know clutches are incredibly beautiful. I don't own one yet, but certainly hope to in the future! I've played with them at the boutique and honestly don't know how you could go wrong with one.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks *canadianstudies*! 

As promised, here are pictures of my knot!!! I also bought another lil goody too.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here's a close up of the belt, too.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks *canadianstudies*!
> 
> As promised, here are pictures of my knot!!! I also bought another lil goody too.


 
 I love your knot!


----------



## beatese

etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks *canadianstudies*!
> 
> As promised, here are pictures of my knot!!! I also bought another lil goody too.


 

I drooled for this but i eventually picked up the classic black satin knot because of the reptiles skins. Hope they do more 'normal' animals skin for the knot


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks *Miss_FancyBags*!

I understand *Beatese*. Though I don't do endangered species, I eat meat, wear leather shoes, and purchase and wear furs. If it's harvested legally, I have no problem with it. 

I also accept *and really respect* your decision, too.


----------



## grietje

You ladies are horribly enabling   I just ordered my first knot to see what all the hubbub is about.


----------



## etoupebirkin

*grietje*, I do love enabling. Wear your knot in the best of health!!!

BTW, which one did you order/


----------



## LT bag lady

etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks *canadianstudies*!
> 
> As promised, here are pictures of my knot!!! I also bought another lil goody too.


That is a stunning Knot!!!!!  The belt is gorgeous!!!


----------



## sbelle

Such a pretty knot and belt !!  Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## grietje

etoupebirkin said:


> *grietje*, I do love enabling. Wear your knot in the best of health!!!
> 
> BTW, which one did you order/


 
Satin Rust Fire Opal.  I'm tentative on the color--am hoping it is not too brown.  If it is too dark, I'll consider Fire Opal.


----------



## etoupebirkin

grietje said:


> Satin Rust Fire Opal.  I'm tentative on the color--am hoping it is not too brown.  If it is too dark, I'll consider Fire Opal.



I think I have seen this one and it is GORGEOUS!!! Post pics when you get it!!!

Thanks *sbelle* and *LT bag lady*!!!


----------



## liquid_room

Miss_FancyBags said:


> I've had knots on and off over the years, but this last one - the periler vachette - is a keeper!  I haven't used her yet, but am excited to soon...





etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks *canadianstudies*!
> 
> As promised, here are pictures of my knot!!! I also bought another lil goody too.



congrats it's beautiful!! the belt too!!


----------



## TankerToad

WOOOOHOOOO! Love your choice. So classic and eleagant. I hope you love wearing this little "Candy" as a dear tPFer calls these Knots. Looking forward to hearing how you enjoy wearing it. LOVE!!


----------



## FashionableA

This was a splendid walk through time!


----------



## TankerToad

I took this picture at the BV Boutique in CHI when they got some of the retrospecitve Knots. I like how these two look together. One in each hand??


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

wow... eye candy indeed


----------



## Grandmommie

taking a walk down the retro isle, is very dangerous for me..I always see things I "wish" I had and then the HUNT is on...lol


----------



## TankerToad

Grandmommie said:


> taking a walk down the retro isle, is very dangerous for me..I always see things I "wish" I had and then the HUNT is on...lol


I know, right. It is always the one that got away that you remember the most.


----------



## Love Of My Life

every knot that I own I treasure & enjoy....


----------



## septembersiren

ddI don't know how I missed your reveal annie99999 it is beautiful 
etoupebirkin love your knot also 
hope you both use them in good health 
annie congrats on your son's wedding


----------



## annie9999

septembersiren said:


> ddI don't know how I missed your reveal annie99999 it is beautiful
> etoupebirkin love your knot also
> hope you both use them in good health
> annie congrats on your son's wedding


thank you septembersiren- the wedding was fantastic.


----------



## doreenjoy

I love the classic knot, but I find the stretch knot too long for me to hold easily. 

Of course I still haven't taken the knot plunge. Much as I love clutches, I'm not sure I'll get enough use out of it to justify the cost.


----------



## LLANeedle

I want to love knots.  Where do you gals put them?  I attended a wedding over the weekend and a few ladies at the table had knot type bags.  They weren't safe on the table (food).  On the floor, they kept running them over with either their chairs or their feet.  I was so happy to be able hang my braided handle zig zag BV on the back of my chair.

Doreenjoy, love, love, love your new avatar....lol


----------



## ap.

I take mine out to dinner all the time and I place mine on the table. I like that it's compact enough that I can do that. I feel safer with it on the table than hanging off the back of my chair - but I worry about someone snatching my purse more than spilling something on it.  I figure I can always clean or replace the purse vs having to deal with changing locks/replacing ids/etc...


----------



## elliesaurus

I have a stretch knot and I find that it's small enough to either keep on my lap or if the chair is big enough, I'll put it on the seat next to my legs.


----------



## blueiris

I usually keep mine in my lap, with my napkin draped over it.

Sometimes I'll set my Stretch Knot on the table if there's enough clear space, but probably only because it's nero karung, which would probably survive a minor food or drink mishap.  I'd be more afraid to do that with my classic satin Knot because it's antilope satin (champagne-colored), which would show stains and damage a lot more.


----------



## john.lau1031

I am guy and I am not a drag queen. The only reason why I might regret to be a guy would be the Knot clutch.


----------



## geeky_economist

The Knot is a beautiful bag, and I almost bought one to carry at my wedding.  The thing that stopped me is that I'm a big bag girl.  If I'm carrying so little it will fit in a Knot, I can fit it in my pockets.  Also, I'm worried that I'll put it down somewhere and leave it behind.


----------



## vivesque

I bought a black knot clutch with snakeskin lining a few months back but I have yet to use it to any event. I find it a bit too small and too formal to bring out except for a cocktail party. Does anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## vivesque

about my earlier post....

I read the first few pages of the thread and it seems that quite a few ladies here uses their knot with jeans to casual events. I haven't tried that before but I'll make sure I try to work my knot with jeans this weekend! It's a shame that such a beautiful bag is just sitting around in my closet.


----------



## Love Of My Life

BV knots... have several new ones as well as old ones from before T.Maier was
the designer... they are all charming & refer to them as my little jewels.
they work with everything & they go everywhere... to me BV is classic,
timeless & forever....and I enjoy them thoroughly..


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Knots have their very own page in InStyle Magazine January 2012!


----------



## missmarbella

i stopped carrying handbags (except for the days, i need to bring files home from my office) and the stretch knot just serve the purpose either i am in jeans or suit...looooooove them!

x


----------



## ballchai

The knot in my opinion is a good purchase that can be used casually or formally. Here's my little collection.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

ballchai said:


> The knot in my opinion is a good purchase that can be used casually or formally. Here's my little collection.
> 
> View attachment 1561462


 
Great collection!!  The peltro or platino illusion one (2nd from left) is the one that got away for me


----------



## annie9999

*ballchai*- wow, great collection.


----------



## ballchai

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Great collection!!  The peltro or platino illusion one (2nd from left) is the one that got away for me


Thanks. I'm actually not familiar with the specs/name of each.


----------



## LLANeedle

A beautiful collection indeed!  I love the waxy studded one....wished it came in nero.


----------



## ChiSq

ballchai said:


> The knot in my opinion is a good purchase that can be used casually or formally. Here's my little collection.
> 
> View attachment 1561462


Oh my, what a beautiful collection of knots! I am dying over the croc


----------



## bisbee

ballchai said:


> The knot in my opinion is a good purchase that can be used casually or formally. Here's my little collection.
> 
> View attachment 1561462



Gorgeous - every one!


----------



## ballchai

LLANeedle said:


> A beautiful collection indeed!  I love the waxy studded one....wished it came in nero.


Is Nero black? I think I've seen it in black. Mine is navy, but I think I've seen it in black in Asia


----------



## Grandmommie

ballchai-what a beautiful collection..I have several that you have..I love knots..they feel so good in my hand..I would LOVE to have the SILVER one for my daughter's wedding..don't see that happening...lol


----------



## ballchai

Grandmommie said:
			
		

> ballchai-what a beautiful collection..I have several that you have..I love knots..they feel so good in my hand..I would LOVE to have the SILVER one for my daughter's wedding..don't see that happening...lol



I adore my knots! And you're right, they're so easy to carry. Most of the ones that I own we're chosen for me by my husband as gifts for different occasions.


----------



## blueiris

ballchai said:


> The knot in my opinion is a good purchase that can be used casually or formally. Here's my little collection.
> 
> View attachment 1561462


 
Thanks for sharing your collection with us.  You have a terrific variety!  Lovely that they were gifts from your husband, too.


----------



## Love Of My Life

BV  knots.... they are the best... classic, timeless & chic...how could a girl 

go wrong???


----------



## macaroonchica93

I love the thought of them,but I doubt I would actually ever use one


----------



## couturequeen

ballchai said:
			
		

> The knot in my opinion is a good purchase that can be used casually or formally. Here's my little collection.



Great variety!


----------



## GreyFeather

Not typically a fan of clutches but the Knot is stunning. If I were to get a clutch this would be it .


----------



## Love Of My Life

bisbee.... love your "knots"


----------



## Sunnyday23

I think the knot is a beautiful bag.  Im concerned though about setting it down and leaving that expensive of a bag at your table when at a party or wedding.  Do you leave it when dancing?  If you do, do you worry someone might grab it? 

 I'm thinking about buying my first knot but wanted your opinion.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Sunnyday23 said:


> I think the knot is a beautiful bag.  Im concerned though about setting it down and leaving that expensive of a bag at your table when at a party or wedding.  Do you leave it when dancing?  If you do, do you worry someone might grab it?
> 
> I'm thinking about buying my first knot but wanted your opinion.



yes, I always just leave it on my table if I go dance.  I just feel like the chances of someone stealing it at a closed, private, invitation-only event is so remote that it's not worth not enjoying myself at the event over the worry.  

if you really don't want to leave it you can always find a creative way to hide it, like under the centerpiece, or under a napkin... I'm sure it would fit in the inside pocket of a mens' blazer too. 

or take it to the coat check for a bit.  or there are always people who will not get up from their table to save their lives, just go ask if you can deposit it at their table for a while.


----------



## Grandmommie

Sunnyday23 said:


> I think the knot is a beautiful bag.  Im concerned though about setting it down and leaving that expensive of a bag at your table when at a party or wedding.  Do you leave it when dancing?  If you do, do you worry someone might grab it?
> 
> I'm thinking about buying my first knot but wanted your opinion.



You will love the feel of the knot in your hand..it is really hard to describe..I use mine all the time..even with jeans!  they are so much fun...I have laid mine on tables and haven't had to worry about them, but it was more of a private party situation, but large party..I think you would love one.


----------



## grietje

I wouldn't leave it alone at a club but every where else I'd feel fine. Then again, I wouldn't carry much of value in my Knot.  The Knot itself would be the most expensive thing.


----------



## Viaggiare

It depends on the size of the party.  I had a Chanel evening bag stolen at a gala while I was dancing.  When it is obviously a recognizable and expensive bag it becomes a target anywhere.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

I'm paranoid, so the only place I carry my knot is to lunch or during the day tucked in a cabat.    

At dinners where I leave the table, I bring an illusion bookmark bag that can be carried on my shoulder, wrist or hand.


----------



## Sunnyday23

Thank you everyone for responding.  I really appreciate it .  

I'm waiting for the right knot to come along and plan on making my first BV purchase!  I've decided I'd rather have a few great bags I'm really excited about and will keep for a long time versus less expensive clutches I probably would get tired of.

Great ideas about hiding the knot or giving it to someone to "babysit" when you leave the table.


----------



## LadyAnya

I don't own one, yet.
But I absolutely love them, though my own problem with them is that I may not get my money's worth, as I like to wear bigger bags. Though I still lust after them


----------



## sbelle

Y'all know that I try to do stealth reveals for the most part, but decided to come forward for this one.

For 3 years I've been saying that although I love knots, I don't have a knot worthy lifestyle.  I have seen knots carried so often on the red carpet, I felt the knot was a evening bag for a glamourous lifestyle  And that just wasn't me.

Fast forward to last week at the NYC boutique....I kept finding myself drawn to the knots.  They really are such beautiful bags.  I might have been able to fight the attraction, but there was *apeygrapey* sitting with me telling me how much she loves her knots.  (You did not think I was going to take the full blame on this one, did you?)  

Although *apey * did not try and save me from myself, she did give me some helpful advice.   Since I am not sure that I'll be able to incorporate a knot into my life, she suggested I not immediately buy a croc knot (yes that's where I was going), but try another one first.   She was right of course!

So although I haven't done more than fondle my knot thus far, I am hoping that I will become a knot kind of girl!

The nero waxed leather knot....


----------



## ap.

and great pictures, sbelle!  now use that baby!  take it out to brunch, lunch, or dinner.  i took mine to a haircut appt so i didn't have to put a bag on the floor; i kept it on my lap.


----------



## indiaink

OMG, it's totally drop-dead gorgeous.  Why don't you do what JBurgh does and put it on display?  It's seriously a work of art.

When you _do_ have an evening out, just take it out of its display case and go on your way.

Like Catwoman, or Batgirl.  It is your weapon of choice.


----------



## justpeachy127

indiaink said:
			
		

> OMG, it's totally drop-dead gorgeous.  Why don't you do what JBurgh does and put it on display?  It's seriously a work of art.
> 
> When you do have an evening out, just take it out of its display case and go on your way.
> 
> Like Catwoman, or Batgirl.  It is your weapon of choice.



Haha... I like how your superheroes metaphor! Very nicely said!


----------



## septembersiren

its gorgeous
get an elongated knot too 
you can wear it every day if it is in a leather or grosgrain 
love the knot 
so many people think they don't have a knot lifestyle but they do 
any time you carry a clutch you can carry a knot 
wear it in good health 

 how did you splain this to ricky?


----------



## jroger1

Wow, what a work of art!  I have always admired the Knot too but felt it would never have a place in my life either so I come here to admire the pics.  I will have to bookmark this one for sure, that hardware is amazing.  Congrats!


----------



## mundodabolsa

such a gorgeous, and useable knot.  this one can totally be dressed down.  jeans and heels and a good top and you're good to take it out for a meal, to the theater, whatever. 

I love this knot, a lot.


----------



## grietje

This was definitely Knot a mistake!!!!  I like the edginess of it which gives it even more flexibility.


----------



## jmcadon

If I was gonna get a knot, it would be this one! Gorgeous little thang...


----------



## boxermom

I think the studding give this Knot a very current vibe and could be used for casual settings as well as evening.  Very nice!  Of course the Croc Knots are fab.


----------



## Ruutu

Just beautiful. I have been having the same knot debate myself.  I just do not have a knot lifestyle but you have just given the go for it side some serious points. Congratulations, it is a lovely one and hopefully the first of many.


----------



## Littlemidori

sbelle said:
			
		

> Y'all know that I try to do stealth reveals for the most part, but decided to come forward for this one.
> 
> For 3 years I've been saying that although I love knots, I don't have a knot worthy lifestyle.  I have seen knots carried so often on the red carpet, I felt the knot was a evening bag for a glamourous lifestyle  And that just wasn't me.
> 
> Fast forward to last week at the NYC boutique....I kept finding myself drawn to the knots.  They really are such beautiful bags.  I might have been able to fight the attraction, but there was apeygrapey sitting with me telling me how much she loves her knots.  (You did not think I was going to take the full blame on this one, did you?)
> 
> Although apey  did not try and save me from myself, she did give me some helpful advice.   Since I am not sure that I'll be able to incorporate a knot into my life, she suggested I not immediately buy a croc knot (yes that's where I was going), but try another one first.   She was right of course!
> 
> So although I haven't done more than fondle my knot thus far, I am hoping that I will become a knot kind of girl!
> 
> The nero waxed leather knot....



Congrats!! It's beautiful!


----------



## wt880014

Congratulations on finally taking the plunge *sbelle*! I think it's a great choice. Perfect for day or night. I agree with the others- just use it! Add your cell phone, keys and a cc and GO!


----------



## BgaHolic

That bag is fabulous! That's a knot with an edge! I love it so much I actually just bought a black satin studded bag recently to wear with a LBD.  I love the look!!  It can take a refined look and pick it up a few notches.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

this is a great knot... and they can be used to go out for a casual dinner

just as they can be used for dress up.... I bought the ash croc several

years ago... today it is my "go to" as it has been now for awhile.... they

are beautiful to own & to carry... enjoy whatever you choose!!!


----------



## toodulloo

Congrats, Sbelle!  That knot will be first of many...it's a beauty!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Grandmommie

Yea, for you sbelle!!!!!!!!!!!!  You will love your knot...carry it with everything..I just carried mine the other night to a baseball game ...had on my  jeans and ball cap...I love my knots..they are so much fun....


----------



## bisbee

I saw this today in the boutique at Tyson's Galleria - said to my friend that I don't have the lifestyle for it...sound familiar?

It's really something - love it!


----------



## blueiris

Oh, this is a terrific Knot!  I really like the studs on it, and the fact that it's leather.  It's a great addition to your collection, and I can imagine that you will get a lot of use from it.  Enjoy!

Thanks for the photos, too.  Now I'm seriously tempted!


----------



## krawford

That knot is gorgeous.  I bought a card case just for my knot that I can put my license, credit card and some cash.  It also fits my iphone and lipstick.  That is all I really need.


----------



## LT bag lady

I love Apeys suggestion, take it to the hairdressers!  You will love carrying your Knot, they feel great in your hand!
Congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

What a fabulous bag-I haven't taken the plunge yet, but this is tempting!!


----------



## LLANeedle

I keep saying too that I don't have a knot lifestyle but yet they keep calling to me.  Of all the ones out there that's my favorite.  Enjoy it.


----------



## Mousse

Sbelle, I love your knot. Enjoy carrying her. The metal studs add such a contemporary edge to the classic BV understatement. I don't have a knot but I've been eying some of the early fall and fall/winter 2012 "knotilicious" goodies.


----------



## Love Of My Life

the knots are all terrific... enjoy yours!!


----------



## Aurify

what a cool looking clutch!


----------



## amytude

That is such a cool clutch!!!!  I would rock it with jeans.  Heck yes I would!  Now, I want them to do a bag like that in a hobo.


----------



## ap.

amytude said:


> That is such a cool clutch!!!!  I would rock it with jeans.  Heck yes I would!  Now, I want them to do a bag like that in a hobo.



i believe they did.


----------



## papertiger

Congratulations, that Knot totally rocks


----------



## amytude

apey_grapey said:


> i believe they did.



Anyone remember what it was called?


----------



## zooba

Simply gorgeous.  Enjoy!


----------



## jburgh

I love that...you did good, *sbelle*!  This is the perfect Knot for someone who wasn't so sure they lived a Knot life.  The casual feel means you can use it so many more places. Congratulations.


----------



## ap.

amytude said:


> Anyone remember what it was called?



it's called the waxed leather studded hobo.  it's gorgeous.

there is one for sale at malleries offered by *love that bag* who is a trusted reseller of BV.  she's the best:
http://www.malleries.com/authentic-bottega-veneta-waxed-leather-hobo-espresso-i-64132-s-356.html

here's the picture:


----------



## amytude

That just gave me heart palpitations.  Not in my price range at the moment but that is absolutely awesome.  Trying to stay under $2K


----------



## sbelle

Just wanted to update y'all on my knot experience.   

I've carried it out at night 4 or 5 times--dinner, movies---and love it!  I love, love, love how it feels in the palm of my hand.  (The first time I carried it I didn't want to put it down!)  The size, the weight, the shape are all so perfect.

So to those of you who think you don't have a knot worthy life---think again!!


----------



## bisbee

Had to say again how much I love it!  Maybe I'll find a way to fit one into my lifestyle... 

LLANeedle...if you have your birthday before we get together again...maybe it can come to lunch with us????


----------



## ap.

sbelle said:


> Just wanted to update y'all on my knot experience.
> 
> I've carried it out at night 4 or 5 times--dinner, movies---and love it!  I love, love, love how it feels in the palm of my hand.  (The first time I carried it I didn't want to put it down!)  The size, the weight, the shape are all so perfect.
> 
> So to those of you who think you don't have a knot worthy life---think again!!



so..... are you ready for a croc one?  the plum or blood looks mighty good


----------



## sbelle

apey_grapey said:


> so..... are you ready for a croc one?  the plum or blood looks mighty good



Don't tell *LT*, but


----------



## Mousse

apey_grapey said:


> so..... are you ready for a croc one?  the plum or blood looks mighty good



That plum croc looks very delicious...


----------



## MrGoyard

That is stunning! Absolutely amazing! Great choice, many congrats =D


----------



## Love Of My Life

just got the naturale intreccio catenelle antique karung knot... lovin it!!

and these knots are divine


----------



## septembersiren

I changed my avatar

the knot bag in my avatar is not mine 
It belongs to Sunshine69
It is her special order knot bag
It is China Karung with a China Morie lining with a Brunito knot 
I was her SA when she ordered it. 
She had asked me to post a pic a long time ago but I had trouble locating the pic in my files
Is it *KNOT* beautiful?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Knots are fab...


----------



## lkweh

You, Ladies make me drool over a knot now


----------



## purselover888

I love the nero waxed to death!  It is one of the most useful and versatile bags ever!


----------



## Roxaholic

sbelle said:


> Y'all know that I try to do stealth reveals for the most part, but decided to come forward for this one.
> 
> For 3 years I've been saying that although I love knots, I don't have a knot worthy lifestyle.  I have seen knots carried so often on the red carpet, I felt the knot was a evening bag for a glamourous lifestyle  And that just wasn't me.
> 
> Fast forward to last week at the NYC boutique....I kept finding myself drawn to the knots.  They really are such beautiful bags.  I might have been able to fight the attraction, but there was *apeygrapey* sitting with me telling me how much she loves her knots.  (You did not think I was going to take the full blame on this one, did you?)
> 
> Although *apey * did not try and save me from myself, she did give me some helpful advice.   Since I am not sure that I'll be able to incorporate a knot into my life, she suggested I not immediately buy a croc knot (yes that's where I was going), but try another one first.   She was right of course!
> 
> So although I haven't done more than fondle my knot thus far, I am hoping that I will become a knot kind of girl!
> 
> The nero waxed leather knot....


WOW! - I am mainly a Mulberry gal - but this has opened up a whole new world of handbag possibilities for me - that is one awesome bag - no wonder you are tempted!!!......


----------



## Love Of My Life

enjoy your knot....they are one of my favorite bags to own...


----------



## lkweh

Because all of you, knot is in my list now


----------



## minismurf04

It's beautiful Sbelle!  I'm afraid I don't have a knot kind of life, but it's great admiring yours!


----------



## sylphfae

Aiyeeeee I posted this in the wrong thread in my excitement over my first knot!!!! I'm so sorry I hijacked your thread OP!!!!!


----------



## sylphfae

Edit: posted in the wrong thread, sorry OP!!!!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

I am not seeing a pic..  but enjoy your knot!!


----------



## sylphfae

Edit: posted in the wrong thread!!! Sorry OP!!!


----------



## sbelle

*sylphfae/B] -- Don't worry at all!  I loved seeing your beautiful new knot, as I know many other BVettes will!

Congrats!*


----------



## Love Of My Life

lovely... & enjoy...


----------



## lkweh

Very pretty..shock.  Enjoy.  Is it tough to maintain satin knot since it's not leather?


----------



## Love Of My Life

have not had any problems maintaining my satin knots...and I do have bright

colors


----------



## indiaink

Bumping this up ... I am, for some reason, craving a Knot, and am in the process of making my decision ... I read through this thread twice and didn't see what I'm looking for:  Just what does the regular (not stretch) Knot hold?  I would carry keys, my iPhone, and a credit card/DL inside ...  Can someone post a photo of their Knot and what they would usually carry in it to give me (and others) an idea of what you can get in it?


----------



## grietje

India, mine ( the regular size) hold my iPhone, a lipstick, keys (but I only have three keys on my chain), and a card/coin key purse.  Even that is pretty tight.  And I do want to point out even empty it's got some weight to it.  Not only is a pretty but the Knot makes a fine weapon.


----------



## indiaink

Thank you, m'lady.  GMTA, as I had, in the very far recesses of my mind, the idea that I might use it as a weapon.  Or a 'how-could-you-DH' thumper, if need be.





grietje said:


> India, mine ( the regular size) hold my iPhone, a lipstick, keys (but I only have three keys on my chain), and a card/coin key purse.  Even that is pretty tight.  And I do want to point out even empty it's got some weight to it.  Not only is a pretty but the Knot makes a fine weapon.


----------



## liquid_room

I just bought the Shadow Rings knot!  My first knot and I am over the moon! Pix are on my phone I need to figure out how to post them!  She has not been on any outings yet, I need to figure out where to bring her...


----------



## liquid_room

liquid_room said:
			
		

> I just bought the Shadow Rings knot!  My first knot and I am over the moon! Pix are on my phone I need to figure out how to post them!  She has not been on any outings yet, I need to figure out where to bring her...



Not sure if photos will attach!


----------



## indiaink

liquid_room said:


> Not sure if photos will attach!



OMG, that is _gorgeous!_  You should do a separate reveal thread, this beautiful thing deserves it!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Love Of My Life

This is a nice knot... they are great & even though they don't hold

an awful lot, I manage to make them work...and love them...


----------



## thedseer

liquid_room said:


> Not sure if photos will attach!


 
wow...i LOVE this - so gorgeous!!


----------



## Snugglez

My first knot! Blood croc! Sadly, I don't have privileges to start my own thread so here it is! 

I was in the market for a grey knot and my lovely SA at 5th ave emailed me a couple days ago that they had just received one in Steel that had been making the PR rounds and finally returned home. I went in to see it, when in the drawer, I saw this beauty.

I never considered myself a pop of color girl by any means, but this is the most BEAUTIFUL red I have seen. It's deep and goes with everything. I love her. *tear*


----------



## annie9999

Snugglez said:


> My first knot! Blood croc! Sadly, I don't have privileges to start my own thread so here it is!
> 
> I was in the market for a grey knot and my lovely SA at 5th ave emailed me a couple days ago that they had just received one in Steel that had been making the PR rounds and finally returned home. I went in to see it, when in the drawer, I saw this beauty.
> 
> I never considered myself a pop of color girl by any means, but this is the most BEAUTIFUL red I have seen. It's deep and goes with everything. I love her. *tear*


that is just beautiful.  i can see why you love her.  she is amazing.  enjoy.


----------



## sbelle

Snugglez said:


> My first knot! Blood croc! Sadly, I don't have privileges to start my own thread so here it is!
> 
> I was in the market for a grey knot and my lovely SA at 5th ave emailed me a couple days ago that they had just received one in Steel that had been making the PR rounds and finally returned home. I went in to see it, when in the drawer, I saw this beauty.
> 
> I never considered myself a pop of color girl by any means, but this is the most BEAUTIFUL red I have seen. It's deep and goes with everything. I love her. *tear*




Wow wow wow!!  What a beauty--I see why the blood knot is so popular!! Congratulations on a beautiful bag!


----------



## sbelle

liquid_room said:


> I just bought the Shadow Rings knot!  My first knot and I am over the moon! Pix are on my phone I need to figure out how to post them!  She has not been on any outings yet, I need to figure out where to bring her...



When I first heard about the rings on the knot I thought it wouldn't be for me.  I saw some in Chicago a few weeks ago and fell in love.  I really wanted to get one, but had something else in the works.  

You picked out my favorite -- congratulations on a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## thedseer

Snugglez said:


> My first knot! Blood croc! Sadly, I don't have privileges to start my own thread so here it is!
> 
> I was in the market for a grey knot and my lovely SA at 5th ave emailed me a couple days ago that they had just received one in Steel that had been making the PR rounds and finally returned home. I went in to see it, when in the drawer, I saw this beauty.
> 
> I never considered myself a pop of color girl by any means, but this is the most BEAUTIFUL red I have seen. It's deep and goes with everything. I love her. *tear*


 
this is stunning!

i already wanted a knot, but these gorgeous photos are making me really, really want a knot.


----------



## Snugglez

liquid_room - gorgeous knot! Love the rings...

anne9999 & sbelle - thank you!!!  I can't put her down 

thedseer - I am all for more knots finding good homes!


----------



## jburgh

liquid_room and Snugglez - Two great choices!  Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## liquid_room

Thank you all for your compliments! I still can't believe I got my first knot! The style is very me and I can see myself using her a lot!


----------



## liquid_room

Snugglez said:


> My first knot! Blood croc! Sadly, I don't have privileges to start my own thread so here it is!
> 
> I was in the market for a grey knot and my lovely SA at 5th ave emailed me a couple days ago that they had just received one in Steel that had been making the PR rounds and finally returned home. I went in to see it, when in the drawer, I saw this beauty.
> 
> I never considered myself a pop of color girl by any means, but this is the most BEAUTIFUL red I have seen. It's deep and goes with everything. I love her. *tear*



That is one beautiful knot!!


----------



## bisbee

Both the Shadow Rings knot and the Blood Croc knot are SO pretty!  Someday...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

I love knots, but I can't justify spending that much money on a clutch I will barely use. It is just so classy/elegant and I never really go to many formal functions where I can make good use of it. Now if I was loaded, that would be a different story...I would have one (or more) just to stare at :giggles:.


----------



## cabochon

Snugglez said:


> My first knot! Blood croc! Sadly, I don't have privileges to start my own thread so here it is!
> 
> I was in the market for a grey knot and my lovely SA at 5th ave emailed me a couple days ago that they had just received one in Steel that had been making the PR rounds and finally returned home. I went in to see it, when in the drawer, I saw this beauty.
> 
> I never considered myself a pop of color girl by any means, but this is the most BEAUTIFUL red I have seen. It's deep and goes with everything. I love her. *tear*


 

An absolutely glorious all year round red. I have this one under consideration...
Hmmm, is the acquisition of two knot clutches per season excessive?


----------



## newbags4me

Love that red knot!  Never saw myself as much of a pop of color gal either, but I am carrying a fire memory knot to my son's wedding this weekend. I love the feel of the leather in my hand. It is a different experience than feeling your bag on your shoulder or on your arm. It does present some "what can I carry?"challenges, though. After a lot of experimenting, I have it down to iPhone, card case for ID, room key, and a little cash, lipstick, and eye drops. Oh and a tissue or two in case I get emotional!


----------



## annie9999

newbags4me said:


> Love that red knot!  Never saw myself as much of a pop of color gal either, but I am carrying a fire memory knot to my son's wedding this weekend. I love the feel of the leather in my hand. It is a different experience than feeling your bag on your shoulder or on your arm. It does present some "what can I carry?"challenges, though. After a lot of experimenting, I have it down to iPhone, card case for ID, room key, and a little cash, lipstick, and eye drops. Oh and a tissue or two in case I get emotional!


congratulations on your son's upcoming wedding.  my son got married last year in august and i too carried a knot.  it was fantastic.  the perfect bag.  love the color you chose.  i went with matita.  have fun and congratulations.


----------



## Snugglez

cabochon said:
			
		

> An absolutely glorious all year round red. I have this one under consideration...
> Hmmm, is the acquisition of two knot clutches per season excessive?



Thank you! I don't think two in one season is excessive, also because once colors are gone, it's so difficult trying to find them again. Which color did you get already this season? The knots are little delicious pieces of art, so collect them! (is that enabling enough for you? Hehe)


----------



## Snugglez

Congratulations on the wedding!!! Yay for new beginnings! I think the knot will be perfect for the event. Oy, weddings always make me sob...


----------



## bisbee

yoyotomatoe said:


> I love knots, but I can't justify spending that much money on a clutch I will barely use. It is just so classy/elegant and I never really go to many formal functions where I can make good use of it. Now if I was loaded, that would be a different story...I would have one (or more) just to stare at :giggles:.



I feel the same...but if I ever do get a knot, I will definitely get one that can be worn "casually" as well as dressed-up - which for me is never formal!



Snugglez said:


> Oy, weddings always make me sob...



Me too, even if I barely know the couple!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Snugglez said:


> My first knot! Blood croc! Sadly, I don't have privileges to start my own thread so here it is!
> 
> I was in the market for a grey knot and my lovely SA at 5th ave emailed me a couple days ago that they had just received one in Steel that had been making the PR rounds and finally returned home. I went in to see it, when in the drawer, I saw this beauty.
> 
> I never considered myself a pop of color girl by any means, but this is the most BEAUTIFUL red I have seen. It's deep and goes with everything. I love her. *tear*


 

    Simply DIVINE!!! Enjoy it's a beauty!!!


----------



## kimk

liquid_room said:


> I just bought the Shadow Rings knot!  My first knot and I am over the moon! Pix are on my phone I need to figure out how to post them!  She has not been on any outings yet, I need to figure out where to bring her...


Love that knot!  Kind of biker-chic!  Congratulations to you!


----------



## cabochon

Snugglez said:


> Thank you! I don't think two in one season is excessive, also because once colors are gone, it's so difficult trying to find them again. Which color did you get already this season? The knots are little delicious pieces of art, so collect them! (is that enabling enough for you? Hehe)


 


 Yes, for a newbie, you are off to a great start in your enabling career!

I was able to purchase the plum croc stretch knot thanks to the tenacious efforts of my Carmel SA, David, in locating one for me.

Kindly meet Miss Yummy Plummy...


----------



## thedseer

cabochon said:


> Yes, for a newbie, you are off to a great start in your enabling career!
> 
> I was able to purchase the plum croc stretch knot thanks to the tenacious efforts of my Carmel SA, David, in locating one for me.
> 
> Kindly meet Miss Yummy Plummy...



oh my goodness, this is gorgeous!!


----------



## Snugglez

cabochon said:
			
		

> Yes, for a newbie, you are off to a great start in your enabling career!
> 
> I was able to purchase the plum croc stretch knot thanks to the tenacious efforts of my Carmel SA, David, in locating one for me.
> 
> Kindly meet Miss Yummy Plummy...



Ooooooooooooh delicious indeed!!! Just gorgy!!!


----------



## liquid_room

cabochon said:


> Yes, for a newbie, you are off to a great start in your enabling career!
> 
> I was able to purchase the plum croc stretch knot thanks to the tenacious efforts of my Carmel SA, David, in locating one for me.
> 
> Kindly meet Miss Yummy Plummy...



Woohoo only my fav color and skin!!!


----------



## blueiris

cabochon said:


> Yes, for a newbie, you are off to a great start in your enabling career!
> 
> I was able to purchase the plum croc stretch knot thanks to the tenacious efforts of my Carmel SA, David, in locating one for me.
> 
> Kindly meet Miss Yummy Plummy...


 
Wow!  Enjoy it--it's a beauty!


----------



## blueiris

liquid_room said:


> Not sure if photos will attach!


 
Oh, this is so cool-looking!  I really like this one.  Enjoy!



Snugglez said:


> My first knot! Blood croc! Sadly, I don't have privileges to start my own thread so here it is!
> 
> I was in the market for a grey knot and my lovely SA at 5th ave emailed me a couple days ago that they had just received one in Steel that had been making the PR rounds and finally returned home. I went in to see it, when in the drawer, I saw this beauty.
> 
> I never considered myself a pop of color girl by any means, but this is the most BEAUTIFUL red I have seen. It's deep and goes with everything. I love her. *tear*


 
Absolutely stunning!  It sounds like love at first sight.  Enjoy!

Goodness, a few of you have been Knot-busy!


----------



## jburgh

WOW! I get goosebumps whenever I see a picture here.  The Knots are so beautiful.  Please add their pics to the Knot thread in the Reference Library


----------



## liquid_room

I am loving how diverse our tastes (and budgets!) in knots are! I love all of the knots showcased here!


----------



## Parisian_chic

Snugglez said:


> My first knot! Blood croc! Sadly, I don't have privileges to start my own thread so here it is!
> 
> I was in the market for a grey knot and my lovely SA at 5th ave emailed me a couple days ago that they had just received one in Steel that had been making the PR rounds and finally returned home. I went in to see it, when in the drawer, I saw this beauty.
> 
> I never considered myself a pop of color girl by any means, but this is the most BEAUTIFUL red I have seen. It's deep and goes with everything. I love her. *tear*


Wow, that knot is beyond gorgeous!!! Congrats! Do post some modeling shots too!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Wow!!


----------



## Longchamp

Wow x 3.  This beauty could make anyone love knots.


----------



## sbelle

sbelle said:


> Although *apey * did not try and save me from myself, she did give me some helpful advice.   Since I am not sure that I'll be able to incorporate a knot into my life, she suggested I not immediately buy a croc knot (yes that's where I was going), but try another one first.   She was right of course!




So, let's go back to April when I bought my first knot and *apey* advised me to buy a leather knot before investing in a croc knot.  So I bought the waxed leather studded knot and loved it!

A month or so went by and I decided to get the steel croc knot that *apey* and I had looked at in April.  The US stock was very limited at the time, but I was assured that there was one left in the US and it could be mine!    I ordered and paid for it, but a whole lot of mess happened.   The store that had the knot seemed to be very attached to it and was doing everything in its power to keep that knot from leaving their store and coming to me.  I finally gave up, was very disappointed, but resigned myself to a life without a steel croc knot.:rain:

If you thought *apey* was no longer part of my story, then you are wrong!!  Sometime during the steel knot saga, *apey* sent me this picture.







I fell in love with the plum knot and figured if my life was really destined to be "steel croc knot-less", I should get the plum.  I knew the US had only ordered the stretch plum croc knot and found out *apey's* picture was from London.   I contacted the store but at that time they were sold out.    On a whim, I decided to contact the Florence BV store, as I had purchased a cabat there a few years ago.  I struck croc!  The Florence store found one for me!

By then, I was dong the happy dance.  I paid for the plum and I was content.  Oh, but my story isn't over yet!  The day after I paid for the plum knot,  I got a call from a US BV manager asking if I still wanted the steel knot.


Those of you who know me, know how this story ends  .....


















*And it goes without saying Don't Tell Ricky!*


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Gorgeous!!!  What a great story


----------



## cabochon

Three gorgeous knots in less than 6 mos, whoo hoo , *sbelle*, you are on a roll!
Yes, that plum croc knot was an easy decision to make, wasn't it?
And our lips are sealed


----------



## Kandyroxy

Wow!  Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## sbelle

cabochon said:


> Yes, that plum croc knot was an easy decision to make, wasn't it?




Yes!!  lol-- when you posted yours, I wanted to spill the beans then.  But mine was still stuck in Italy and I just wanted to make sure it was going to make it to me before I celebrated!


----------



## newbags4me

Sbelle, you are my hero!  What a collection!  I have a nero ayers stretch knot, and a memory knot in fire. Love them but I dream of a croc knot!  Maybe some day....


----------



## ap.

sbelle said:


> So, let's go back to April when I bought my first knot and *apey* advised me to buy a leather knot before investing in a croc knot.  So I bought the waxed leather studded knot and loved it!
> 
> A month or so went by and I decided to get the steel croc knot that *apey* and I had looked at in April.  The US stock was very limited at the time, but I was assured that there was one left in the US and it could be mine!    I ordered and paid for it, but a whole lot of mess happened.   The store that had the knot seemed to be very attached to it and was doing everything in its power to keep that knot from leaving their store and coming to me.  I finally gave up, was very disappointed, but resigned myself to a life without a steel croc knot.:rain:
> 
> If you thought *apey* was no longer part of my story, then you are wrong!!  Sometime during the steel knot saga, *apey* sent me this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell in love with the plum knot and figured if my life was really destined to be "steel croc knot-less", I should get the plum.  I knew the US had only ordered the stretch plum croc knot and found out *apey's* picture was from London.   I contacted the store but at that time they were sold out.    On a whim, I decided to contact the Florence BV store, as I had purchased a cabat there a few years ago.  I struck croc!  The Florence store found one for me!
> 
> By then, I was dong the happy dance.  I paid for the plum and I was content.  Oh, but my story isn't over yet!  The day after I paid for the plum knot,  I got a call from a US BV manager asking if I still wanted the steel knot.
> 
> 
> Those of you who know me, know how this story ends  .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And it goes without saying Don't Tell Ricky!*




this is my first time seeing these (that's the trouble with work; it takes time away from tpf) and oh my!  amazing!  well worth the "whole lot of mess".


----------



## blueiris

*sbelle*, you really outdid yourself.  Well done!  You chose two beauties!


----------



## bisbee

SO pretty!  I am totally jealous!


----------



## annie9999

beautiful knots.  i love all three.  i can see why you had to have them all- there is really no way to choose one over the other.  enjoy them all and congratulations.


----------



## TDL

*sbelle* - they are absolutely TDF and unique in their own way!  
We talk about the slippery BV slope but it is something else to be on the slippery BV Knot slope.  

PS: Give my regards to Mr. Financial Planner Man


----------



## Love Of My Life

sbelle... divine.. the knots are simply the best ...enjoy!!


----------



## LT bag lady

OMG!  I leave the country and you go shopping, lol!  Absolutely fabulous colors!  Apey has the best advice!. The Steel is an awesome neutral and the Plum is the perfect pop of color.
Promise not to tell Ricky and if Mr. Financial Planner guy gives you a hard time, I'll just stick a pin in him!


----------



## Grandmommie

I am so far behind and sbelle you have been holding out on me....Your KNots are TDF!!!!!  I just love love love them....So excited for you...going back to look at the pictures again..


----------



## Grandmommie

FYI-I knew you would be a Knot Girl...


----------



## septembersiren

oh sbelle you little devil 
I won't tell ricky 
no wonder you can't get that other bag LOL 
the planner man is going to get you 
they are all beautiful


----------



## Mousse

sbelle said:


> Those of you who know me, know how this story ends  ..... *And it goes without saying Don't Tell Ricky!*



OMG sbelle, your knots are divine and your story about the quest is so much fun. I just love your color selection. I tried a nero stretch croc yesterday at the BH boutique. Loved the size. My knot lust is growing thanks to you, india, and jburgh.


----------



## Parisian_chic

cabochon said:


> Yes, for a newbie, you are off to a great start in your enabling career!
> 
> I was able to purchase the plum croc stretch knot thanks to the tenacious efforts of my Carmel SA, David, in locating one for me.
> 
> Kindly meet Miss Yummy Plummy...


What a stunning Knot! The plum croc color IRL is not as dark as the one they show on the BV website, right?


----------



## cabochon

Parisian_chic said:


> What a stunning Knot! The plum croc color IRL is not as dark as the one they show on the BV website, right?


 

Thank you !   Yes, she is quite a stunner.
The color on the BV website for this item is way off. If you want to see a better color approximation, go over to the new fall winter 2012/13 online catalogue under World of Bottega section on the BV website. On page  70-71 there is a pic of a matte plum croc wallet under lights..


----------



## Love Of My Life

BV knots.. once you have one the addiction begins....


----------



## Parisian_chic

cabochon said:


> Thank you !   Yes, she is quite a stunner.
> The color on the BV website for this item is way off. If you want to see a better color approximation, go over to the new fall winter 2012/13 online catalogue under World of Bottega section on the BV website. On page  70-71 there is a pic of a matte plum croc wallet under lights..


Thanks so much, I checked out the page you suggested...so your Knot is closer to this wallet in color? In the pic you posted, it looks more like a gorgeous lavender-ish color than a deep purple. Either ways, your Knot looks incredibly beautiful! Congrats!

Also, is it me or does the BV website also show the plum croc knot as having a glossy finish instead of matte? too misleading!


----------



## cabochon

Parisian_chic said:


> Thanks so much, I checked out the page you suggested...so your Knot is closer to this wallet in color? In the pic you posted, it looks more like a gorgeous lavender-ish color than a deep purple. Either ways, your Knot looks incredibly beautiful! Congrats!
> 
> Also, is it me or does the BV website also show the plum croc knot as having a glossy finish instead of matte? too misleading!


 

It really depends on the amount/intensity of light hitting it, computer monitors etc....the finish is actually called fume (translation, smoked)..the coco lave is the really shiny one...can see examples of that in the BV online catalogue pp46-47..see the red roma? That is the same finish as this plum croc knot as well as the blood croc knot seen in this same thread posted by snugglez. The two bags on the right are cocco glace and cocco tie-dye...shinier finishes.

The picture of the plum croc knot under the shopping section makes it look darker and more burnished than what it actually is IRL.

You can always order something on consignment thru BV, assuming they have it in stock. That allows you to actually see and handle a piece, with the ability to return within 48 hrs if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Parisian_chic

cabochon said:


> It really depends on the amount/intensity of light hitting it, computer monitors etc....the finish is actually called fume (translation, smoked)..the coco lave is the really shiny one...can see examples of that in the BV online catalogue pp46-47..see the red roma? That is the same finish as this plum croc knot as well as the blood croc knot seen in this same thread posted by snugglez. The two bags on the right are cocco glace and cocco tie-dye...shinier finishes.
> 
> The picture of the plum croc knot under the shopping section makes it look darker and more burnished than what it actually is IRL.
> 
> You can always order something on consignment thru BV, assuming they have it in stock. That allows you to actually see and handle a piece, with the ability to return within 48 hrs if it doesn't work out.


oh wow, it's starting to make sense now...thank you for the references from the catalogue! BV crocs sure are a class apart, aren't they? Can you post some more pics of your plum knot for us to admire? 

PS: I sense an addiction forming!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Just wanted to let you all know that there is a "retrospective of 

the iconic Bottega Veneta "knot" at Bergdorf Goodman.

If you are near there, stop in & take a look, it is really lovely..

And enjoy some really beautiful knots & there are some that are 

for sale, too!!


----------



## indiaink

hotshot said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that there is a "retrospective of
> 
> the iconic Bottega Veneta "knot" at Bergdorf Goodman.
> 
> If you are near there, stop in & take a look, it is really lovely..
> 
> And enjoy some really beautiful knots & there are some that are
> 
> for sale, too!!


For the rest of us, where is this located?


----------



## Love Of My Life

indiaink said:


> For the rest of us, where is this located?





  Bergdorf Goodman 5th Avenue & 57th Street NYC

  212.753.7300


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hi,

  Just recently got to BV ayers knots in satin... One color
  teal the other a deep purple.

  I wear mostly black & some colors in the evening, I could
  keep both but would rather just choose one

  Any suggestions/thoughts would be of help..

   Thanks


----------



## boxermom

Personally, I would choose the purple, but it's up to you--which you like best.


----------



## indiaink

boxermom said:


> Personally, I would choose the purple, but it's up to you--which you like best.



ITA - I was going to post this yesterday and then started second-guessing myself - I think the purple would go with more.  Teal is a hard color to make work with a lot; dark purple seems to be more of a neutral.


----------



## septembersiren

purple


----------



## madeofdreams

I have the teal one and I love it. It's surprisingly versatile and it stands out in a crowd.


----------



## Love Of My Life

^ It looks great! Thanks for sharing your pic & thoughts...


----------



## lkweh

I love the teal color too..


----------



## yoyotomatoe

madeofdreams said:


> I have the teal one and I love it. It's surprisingly versatile and it stands out in a crowd.
> 
> View attachment 2004137



Gorgeous mod shot! 

That's tough as I like both colours. I don't think you can go wrong with either. But if I had to choose I would vote purple.


----------



## Love Of My Life

It looks like I will be leaning towrds the purple.. but still undecided..

Thanks all for your thoughts..


----------



## Tarana

Hii...
I want to buy a BV Knot Clutch.. 
Does anybody how I can get a discount on it ?? 
Also, do Department Stores like Bloomies sell them ??


----------



## sweet rabbit

madeofdreams said:


> I have the teal one and I love it. It's surprisingly versatile and it stands out in a crowd.



Very nice shot!!


----------



## ivoryngold

madeofdreams said:


> I have the teal one and I love it. It's surprisingly versatile and it stands out in a crowd.
> 
> View attachment 2004137


That teal knot is gorgeous!


----------



## ivoryngold

hotshot said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just recently got to BV ayers knots in satin... One color
> teal the other a deep purple.
> 
> I wear mostly black & some colors in the evening, I could
> keep both but would rather just choose one
> 
> Any suggestions/thoughts would be of help..
> 
> Thanks


Which one did you end up keeping? Would love to see pictures!


----------



## thatsportsgirl

I revisited my Bottega Veneta Knot Clutch recently for a night out. I LOVE the bag but you have to seriously edit what it is you will bring with you for a night out.

I could only fit lipstick, lipgloss, a makeup brush and credit cards/money. I had to carry my cell phone with me. UGH. 

Curious, what do you carry in yours? I want to know if I'm alone or are all we all in the Bottega boat together. 

*Here's my review of the Bottega Knot Clutch I'm referring to. *


----------



## kissowl

I'm curious as well. I have two knots but only get to use them when i'm going to the restaurant or casino in the hotel i'm staying at since i can only put credit cards, compact and lipstick. My car+house keys will not fit which is so frustrating


----------



## grietje

I have a Violet silk satin Knot and it holds:

iPhone 6 (at an angle)
1 lipstick
loose credit card and bills (probably one CC and say $60)

If I took my keys, I couldn't use my day-to-day BV key chain.  I'd have to put the house key and car fob on a ring.  To date, since DH has been with me, he has his keys so I'm clear!


----------



## annie9999

i love my knot- it is very special to me.
i love carrying it but it is difficult- i carry my phone- 5s and a credit card case- the flat kind- a lipstick and my keys with difficulty and certainly no key ring- just one car fob and one house key.  no place for glasses- have to leave them in the car and hope for the best.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I have several knots & while I agree with everyone else they certainly don't hold
more than the essentials. The stretch does accommodate a few other day/ evening
essentials but not what we are used to for sure.

For me, for the most part when I use my knot during the day it is for a special event
so I can fit my lipsticks, cc, phone & some money so I do prepare for the limitations.

But I love my knots & won't give them up...


----------



## Risha S

I have been curious about this too, and am glad to see the responses.  While I was hoping it could carry more, it does make sense to get one for events you just need the basics for.


----------



## gagabag

My iphone6 with a very thin case could barely fit, almost got stuck on one side! Then a lippy, flat credit card case with cash. Couldn't fit my car keys at all!


----------



## chiisaibunny

I have a stretch knot, it holds iphone 5s, very flat powder compact, pill container, mints, lip gloss, eye drops, a tissue, cc case with id, cc, and cash folded. Too scared to put my glasses wrapped in a cleaning cloth in it even though it would fit. I'm always with my hubby when I use it so he has keys.
Really want another stretch in monalisa, but I'm trying to resist.


----------



## pepperdiva

Hi everyone! I'm new to this board but very interested in buying a stretch black knot clutch and can't figure out what my black fabric / hardware options may be. I would appreciate info on this or direction to a prior discussion. Which is the most common?
Most durable? Thanks


----------



## grietje

pepperdiva said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this board but very interested in buying a stretch black knot clutch and can't figure out what my black fabric / hardware options may be. I would appreciate info on this or direction to a prior discussion. Which is the most common?
> Most durable? Thanks


Le's see what my brain can recall.

There are two types of fabric, silk and satin.  The edge can be silk, ayers or leather. The hardware is brunito I believe.  This is your basic Knot.  There are loads of variations in leather, exotics, and other textiles.  The best thing to do is go too boutique and see what they have.  Because Knots do not goon sale, the boutiques are likely to have a bit more variety.


----------



## pepperdiva

Thanks!


----------



## Mailai

I was so surprise at what my classic knot could fit
	

		
			
		

		
	





Louis Vuitton key Cles with car fob and 3 house keys

Lip balm

Credit card and driver license 

Cash

Iphone 5S

I did a video on it xx


----------



## Mailai

I personally prefer leather over silk or satin. I also prefer the classic knot over the stretch version.
Here is my one and only knot from last year's limited release


----------



## Love Of My Life

I am a big fan of the knots & have more than a few in my collection.

I do have several black ones including a croc. I have a vintage satin one with a
tassel & just purchased an all silk faille stretch knot.

As Grietje suggests, take a look at the BV boutique they usually will have the
largest selection of knots as well as BG, NM, SFA & probably some specialty boutiques
like a net-a-porter

If  you plan to use it very often, leather would be a good choice, satin can
be dressy & the silk faille can be worn day into evening..

The satin is done in the classic size as well as the stretch. The silk faille I think
is just done in the stretch size or I have only seen it that way.

Its a great little evening bag to own no matter what the size & enjoy


----------



## Love Of My Life

chiisaibunny said:


> I have a stretch knot, it holds iphone 5s, very flat powder compact, pill container, mints, lip gloss, eye drops, a tissue, cc case with id, cc, and cash folded. Too scared to put my glasses wrapped in a cleaning cloth in it even though it would fit. I'm always with my hubby when I use it so he has keys.
> Really want another stretch in monalisa, but I'm trying to resist.


 

I bought the monalisa because I thought the color was so rich &
gorgeous.

I'll manage to fit what I need...


----------



## blueiris

Welcome!  The others gave good advice already.  I will only add that all Knots, including in black, are produced in variations and then kept around at the boutiques and department stores until sold.  So even if a version is not currently produced, you might still find it available out there.  The website does not have a complete inventory listing, either.

Depending on where you are, there might be a leather version out there, or snakeskin.  Recent Knots have brunito hardware, but you might find an older one with ottone (brass) hardware.  If you are concerned about durability, I'd probably steer away from satin.  I have a champagne-colored satin Knot, and it still looks great after about 6 years, but I probably only use it once a year.  The satin might be more prone to show wear, dirt, and fuzzing than a silk faille one.  The satin one is probably more dressy, but I think the silk faille is plenty dressy, too.


----------



## diane278

gagabag said:


> My iphone6 with a very thin case could barely fit, almost got stuck on one side! Then a lippy, flat credit card case with cash. Couldn't fit my car keys at all!


So I guess an iPhone 6 plus in a protective case wouldn't cut it? I am beginning to drop things so I got a rather thick rubber case. The phone is large but at my age, its easier for me to see texts, etc.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> So I guess an iPhone 6 plus in a protective case wouldn't cut it? I am beginning to drop things so I got a rather thick rubber case. The phone is large but at my age, its easier for me to see texts, etc.




Nope. When I last visited the boutique, my SA told me that iPhone 6 could barely fit as soon as I lay my eyes on the Knots.


----------



## gagabag

diane278 said:


> So I guess an iPhone 6 plus in a protective case wouldn't cut it? I am beginning to drop things so I got a rather thick rubber case. The phone is large but at my age, its easier for me to see texts, etc.



Iphone6 without a case fits just right. With a thin case is tight. I can't see an iPhone6 plus fitting at all.


----------



## Mousse

Isn't it interesting to observe the evolution of cell phone sizes over the years? We went from big and clumsy to small and now back to big but elegant with a convergence to tablets. I still have a 5s but my company is now migrating to the 6. When I carry my plum ostrich stretch knot, I have to be very select about what goes in. Unfortunately I usually do not have room for my reading glasses.


----------



## chiisaibunny

hotshot said:


> I bought the monalisa because I thought the color was so rich &
> gorgeous.
> 
> I'll manage to fit what I need...


Aww, I'm so jelly. I am still looking at getting a bag in monalisa, but was trying to convince myself to go with a leather bag instead of stretch knot so I would use it more.  But since I don't want a veneta and they didn't make the mini convertible, only the regular size, I'm torn. I'm thinking about the bella, but haven't been able to make any decisions yet. I might be waiting to see what goes on sale or if the color carries over into fall and they make the mini convertible, wishful thinking.
Hope you enjoy using it, great color!


----------



## BoardinXbox

Some folded cash, credit card case, lip gloss and key case (flat). Fits all of them in my knot neatly.


----------



## Michele26

I can fit my iPhone 6 without the case, lipstick, cash, and car keys that are flat. If I'm with DH I don't need my car keys. They hold really little, but are so worth any inconvenience.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Michele26 said:


> I can fit my iPhone 6 without the case, lipstick, cash, and car keys that are flat. If I'm with DH I don't need my car keys. They hold really little, but are so worth any inconvenience.


 

That's how I feel...the knot doesn't hold all our essentials, but enough
that we can manage....


----------



## beautifullife

Are you able to get the stretch knot in leather? For those who have owned the knot clutch (satin/shiny or silk faille/matte) for years and use it regularly, how does it hold up?


----------



## GoStanford

There is a chartreuse knot on sale on Rue La La right now for much less than list price.  I am new to BV and don't have experience with the Knot or pricing on it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

GoStanford said:


> There is a chartreuse knot on sale on Rue La La right now for much less than list price.  I am new to BV and don't have experience with the Knot or pricing on it.


 

  This is the classic satin knot trimmed with ayers. The price is
  great considering the retail is around $1650 + tax..

   If the color works in your wardrobe & lifestyle, go for it & enjoy it!


----------



## sbelle

Has anyone has purchased the IPhone X and tried to see if it would fit in a classic knot?

I went up in phone size when the 6 Plus came out and hated that I couldn’t use it with my classic knots.  I ended up getting rid of my knots because of it.   As I remember the 6 would fit in a knot and the X is only slightly larger than the 6– so I am curious whether the X will fit !

I know that BV is coming out with the new size knot (with the chain strap) that may help those with larger phones, but my specific interest is the classic size and the IPhone X.


----------



## diane278

I just read that the x measures 2.79 x 5.65.  Not sure it’s accurate.


----------



## sbelle

diane278 said:


> I just read that the x measures 2.79 x 5.65.  Not sure it’s accurate.



Thanks!



In theory, it seems like it would fit, but I remember getting an iPhone 6 in the classic knot required a bit of leaning and positioning. 

The knot measurements (from BV website) are : 6.7 x 3.9 x 2
The iPhone 6 measurements are :  5.44 x 2.64 x .27
And as you said, the iPhone X is 5.65 x 2.79 x.30

I don't have any classics anymore, so I am hoping that a BVette is getting an iPhone X and can tell me whether it fits.


----------



## diane278

sbelle said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> In theory, it seems like it would fit, but I remember getting an iPhone 6 in the classic knot required a bit of leaning and positioning.
> 
> The knot measurements (from BV website) are : 6.7 x 3.9 x 2
> The iPhone 6 measurements are :  5.44 x 2.64 x .27
> And as you said, the iPhone X is 5.65 x 2.79 x.30
> 
> I don't have any classics anymore, so I am hoping that a BVette is getting an iPhone X and can tell me whether it fits.



I think we might be able to find a SA with one and ask them to try it for size?


----------



## sbelle

diane278 said:


> I think we might be able to find a SA with one and ask them to try it for size?



Good idea!


----------



## septembersiren

I purposely bought an iPhone SE because I didn’t want a huge phone 
I wanted it to fit into everything


----------



## diane278

My 6plus has been acting up.  It’s frustrating.  Been thinking about trying one of those basic smart phones that the phone company offers. They’re geared toward seniors with huge font and limited internet actions, and I’m a senior. I usually use my ipad for internet access.  Technology is so great until it gets passive-aggressive, seems like it’s fine but refuses to work properly.  Maybe it just changes faster than I can....


----------



## missbellamama

I miss my BB, I could type like a teenager on that


----------



## zooba

missbellamama said:


> I miss my BB, I could type like a teenager on that


Me too!  The knots are beautiful I hope it works out with the new iphone


----------



## Buckeyemommy

missbellamama said:


> I miss my BB, I could type like a teenager on that



Lol me too!!!! Oh the days when I could have both thumbs going.


----------



## LLANeedle

Sbelle, nice to see you.  I can’t speak about the X but I know I have to wedge my regular 6 into my knot and the last time I needed a butter knife to pry it out.


----------



## sbelle

LLANeedle said:


> Sbelle, nice to see you.  I can’t speak about the X but I know I have to wedge my regular 6 into my knot and the* last time I needed a butter knife to pry it out*.



Made me laugh!  I thought the 6 wasn't an easy fit!  I think the X will be even a little worse because it is slightly bigger.

I was told by an BV SA that the new knots with the chains were an attempt to give people with larger phones an option besides the stretch knot.

The new knot dimensions will be: 7.9 x 4.7 x 2
according to this....
https://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/cl...&ranSiteID=J84DHJLQkR4-bNAng5B7re0Qe54fXNC8SA

as compared to:
classic knot which is 6.6 x 3.9 x 2 and
stretch knot which is 9.6 x 3.7 x 1.6


----------



## ksuromax

missbellamama said:


> I miss my BB, I could type like a teenager on that


+1
My boss dropped his jaw when he saw me typing on my BB


----------



## ap.

sbelle said:


> Has anyone has purchased the IPhone X and tried to see if it would fit in a classic knot?
> 
> I went up in phone size when the 6 Plus came out and hated that I couldn’t use it with my classic knots.  I ended up getting rid of my knots because of it.   As I remember the 6 would fit in a knot and the X is only slightly larger than the 6– so I am curious whether the X will fit !
> 
> I know that BV is coming out with the new size knot (with the chain strap) that may help those with larger phones, but my specific interest is the classic size and the IPhone X.



I don't have the iPhone X yet, but I do have the case, which I tested in the classic knot; it didn't fit.   It was just a little too big at the corners.  You might be able to squeeze the phone in without the case.  I expect the stretch knot will work.


----------



## sbelle

apey_grapey said:


> I don't have the iPhone X yet, but I do have the case, which I tested in the classic knot; it didn't fit.   It was just a little too big at the corners.  You might be able to squeeze the phone in without the case.  I expect the stretch knot will work.



Hello my friend!  
Thanks for the feedback.  I expected as much, but was just hoping.  I really miss my classic knots.


----------



## chiisaibunny

sbelle said:


> Made me laugh!  I thought the 6 wasn't an easy fit!  I think the X will be even a little worse because it is slightly bigger.
> 
> I was told by an BV SA that the new knots with the chains were an attempt to give people with larger phones an option besides the stretch knot.
> 
> The new knot dimensions will be: 7.9 x 4.7 x 2
> according to this....
> https://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/cl...&ranSiteID=J84DHJLQkR4-bNAng5B7re0Qe54fXNC8SA
> 
> as compared to:
> classic knot which is 6.6 x 3.9 x 2 and
> stretch knot which is 9.6 x 3.7 x 1.6




I ordered the new knot with the chain. I'm going to see if the satin is too dressy for me or not. I'd like to use it for evenings out but not super dressy/formal type events. Going to dinner, the symphony and various dance performances. I'm wondering if the silk satin will be too formal looking. My stretch knot is silk faille. 
I don't have the iPhone X but I have an iPhone 7 in a slim case and I'll try to take pics of it in the stretch knot and in the new knot for comparison.


----------



## sbelle

chiisaibunny said:


> I ordered the new knot with the chain. I'm going to see if the satin is too dressy for me or not. I'd like to use it for evenings out but not super dressy/formal type events. Going to dinner, the symphony and various dance performances. I'm wondering if the silk satin will be too formal looking. My stretch knot is silk faille.
> I don't have the iPhone X but I have an iPhone 7 in a slim case and I'll try to take pics of it in the stretch knot and in the new knot for comparison.



I think we’d all love to hear back from you about the new knot size/style when you get it!  I think you should post a new thread so the information will be easy to find .  Can’t wait to hear more !


----------



## diane278

sbelle said:


> I think we’d all love to hear back from you about the new knot size/style when you get it!
> I think you should post a new thread so the information will be easy to find .  Can’t wait to hear more !


+1


----------



## Tini777

I‘ve tried the new knot with the I-phone 7+ with case in store today and it fitted perfectly!


----------



## Tini777

.


----------



## Love Of My Life

diane278 said:


> +1


+2


----------



## etoupebirkin

Sbelle,
I went a different direction. I got a smaller phone so it would fit with my classic knots. I just couldn't part with them.


----------



## BookerMoose

I still have my BlackBerry - I aim to be the very last person with one!


----------



## sbelle

etoupebirkin said:


> Sbelle,
> I went a different direction. I got a smaller phone so it would fit with my classic knots. I just couldn't part with them.



I have to say I really do miss my classic knots.  When I went to the plus size phone I bought several stretch knots.  Although I like them, imo they don’t compare to the feel of the classic knot size in your hand.  

I totally understand why you kept yours!!


----------



## sbelle

Tini777 said:


> I‘ve tried the new knot with the I-phone 7+ with case in store today and it fitted perfectly!



Do you buy the knot?  Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## chiisaibunny

I created a new thread with pics of the larger Knot. I hope the info and pics help if someone is thinking about getting the larger Knot.


----------



## peachieD

I dont have an IphoneX but the size of my S8 is comparable to it. It will fit but you have to remove any case and when closed you will see a bit of misalignment of the sides...


----------



## Love Of My Life

etoupebirkin said:


> Sbelle,
> I went a different direction. I got a smaller phone so it would fit with my classic knots. I just couldn't part with them.



I'm with you... I have too many knots to let the phone rule the roost..LOL


----------



## sbelle

LLANeedle said:


> Sbelle, nice to see you.  I can’t speak about the X but I know I have to wedge my regular 6 into my knot and the last time* I needed a butter knife to pry it out.*



i was able to pop into BV and try the iPhone X in a classic knot!  It fits --*without a case*-- up against the side without any wiggle room.   And it seemed to close ok without any misalignment.

It is a snug fit and I kept thinking of your experience and what my BV SA would think if we had to get something to pry my phone out of the bag!  I was a little nervous but we got it out without a lot of trouble.

They say that iPhone X is a little less hardy given the glass on both sides, but I would chance it without a case to be able to use my classic knots!


----------



## sbelle

Forgot the picture


----------



## Nami13

does anyone own one in the color twilight? If so please post pics. Are you able to fit the iPhone X in it?


----------



## V0N1B2

So many threads on this.
Here's one to get you started: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-knot-and-the-iphone-x.974874/


----------



## jooon

I've admired the Knot for more than 10 years but somehow, just never bitten the bullet. Such a simple but iconic design, and just simply beautiful. When I found out that they were being discontinued, I thought it was a joke. I mean, it's so iconic! It's so... Bottega! But then again, I don't own a fashion house so what do I know? LOL.

Anyway, I saw this preloved one on a resale site (at a pretty decent price!), slept over it for a night and pulled the trigger the next morning. I showed it to my husband and he said to "just get it". He is *RARELY *so enthusiastic about my bags so I knew this was a sign! His usual answers to my bag questions are just "hmm" or "mmm" so a "just get it" (3 words!) is a huge step for him.

Let me not drag it out. Here are some photos of my new Knot! I'm never on this BV thread so I know nothing about BV. Please tell me everything you know about this bag! I'm the sort that loves to know my bag's history. Which collection was this? Which season? What leather is this? Which size is this? How much did it retail when it was produced? What is the name of this colour? What about the hardware?

Tell me everything you know!


----------



## jooon




----------



## jooon

Ooops, sorry. Just saw there is a thread for ID-ing bags. Have moved my question there. Thank you!


----------



## kashmira

I am kicking myself for not buying the Knot clutch when it was available but I may try to find one pre-loved. I have a few questions though.

From what I understand it came i 3 different variants; the "classic" knot, the strech Knot and the chain Knot. Does anyone know which can fit an ordinary iPhone?

Also I am interested (I think!) of the satin one. Most I have seen comes with a trim in exotic leather. Does anyone know if all came with this trim? They seems illegal to import unless they came with a CITES-certificate so I wonder if there were any satin version without this trim?


----------



## jbags07

I am not a Knot expert, hopefully one  will chime in. I do have 10 Knots in my collection though…..3 are stretch Knots, 7 are the classic, original size. Happy to snap pix of the classic next to stretch if you would like a comparison?

i do not think an iphone will fit into the classic size. I have the large phone, 11 promax, and it fits in the stretch Knot (unless you have a huge bulky case on the phone). But not even close with the classic. And i am pretty positive the large phone also fits into the chain Knot. So you would be fine with the chain or stretch if you need to fit your phone. That said, the classic size is my absolute favorite. It just looks so beautiful in the small size! So elegant if its a fancy Knot. And so cool if its a fun Knot. But not as practical! The most practical would be the chain, as it can be carried on the shoulder or crossbody if needed, and will fit your phone.

I’ve seen satin Knots with trim other then exotics…leather, and various fabrics. If you want a new Knot, call the Outlets. I bought a satin Knot at the Orlando outlet last year. And depending on where you are, i believe they ship internationally.    Your best bet is the resale market. Knots pop up frequently, and if you keep looking you will find one w/o exotic trim.  Most of the chain Knots I’ve seen are leather, not satin. But I’ve seen satin stretch Knots w/o exotic trim, so that might be the best option.


----------



## jbags07

This is a classic size, but its satin with leather trim….listed to be in excellent condition, but has some issues. Good price tho. 



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-satin-intreccio-impero-knot-clutch-black-920284
		


Satin stretch Knot with raffia trim….



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-silk-raffia-faille-knot-clutch-black-888184
		



FP also has 2 beautiful black satin stretch Knots but with exotic trim. I have one, and the exotic trim is beautiful. Its too bad you are not able to import them.


----------



## loafysong

jbags07 said:


> I am not a Knot expert, hopefully one  will chime in. I do have 10 Knots in my collection though…..3 are stretch Knots, 7 are the classic, original size. Happy to snap pix of the classic next to stretch if you would like a comparison?
> 
> i do not think an iphone will fit into the classic size. I have the large phone, 11 promax, and it fits in the stretch Knot (unless you have a huge bulky case on the phone). But not even close with the classic. And i am pretty positive the large phone also fits into the chain Knot. So you would be fine with the chain or stretch if you need to fit your phone. That said, the classic size is my absolute favorite. It just looks so beautiful in the small size! So elegant if its a fancy Knot. And so cool if its a fun Knot. But not as practical! The most practical would be the chain, as it can be carried on the shoulder or crossbody if needed, and will fit your phone.
> 
> I’ve seen satin Knots with trim other then exotics…leather, and various fabrics. If you want a new Knot, call the Outlets. I bought a satin Knot at the Orlando outlet last year. And depending on where you are, i believe they ship internationally.    Your best bet is the resale market. Knots pop up frequently, and if you keep looking you will find one w/o exotic trim.  Most of the chain Knots I’ve seen are leather, not satin. But I’ve seen satin stretch Knots w/o exotic trim, so that might be the best option.


I've recently gotten obsessed with BV knots and I am really curious about your collection! Would you please post a picture of them? I've currently put an offer on the knot with chain but I can see myself expanding my collection very soon..


----------



## jbags07

loafysong said:


> I've recently gotten obsessed with BV knots and I am really curious about your collection! Would you please post a picture of them? I've currently put an offer on the knot with chain but I can see myself expanding my collection very soon..


I can snap some pix this weekend and post. I have a mix of dressier Knots for more formal occasions or dressy dinners out,  and a few fun ones that i use casually with jeans etc when out to lunch/dinner.

what color chain Knot have u made an offer on?  Would love to see a pic!


----------



## loafysong

jbags07 said:


> I can snap some pix this weekend and post. I have a mix of dressier Knots for more formal occasions or dressy dinners out,  and a few fun ones that i use casually with jeans etc when out to lunch/dinner.
> 
> what color chain Knot have u made an offer on?  Would love to see a pic!


It’s this dark chocolate one! I am also eyeing one with the chain.. but thinking to get leather rather than silk so it’s more casual. Waiting eagerly to see your collection


----------



## jbags07

loafysong said:


> It’s this dark chocolate one! I am also eyeing one with the chain.. but thinking to get leather rather than silk so it’s more casual. Waiting eagerly to see your collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306229


This is beautiful,  Love the chocolate brown. Definitely more dressy then a leather/chain one. Either way, you can’t go wrong. 

i should be able to take a group pic tomro…..I did carry one of my Knots today…you inspired me, lol…they’ve been neglected of late….this one looks great with denim. Its the classic size, so i snapped a pic of the interior, easily fits a card holder, lipgloss, keys, and room for something else small, like hand sanitizer, cream, etc. phone must be carried with it or in a pocket tho. And u can see, nothing wider then a standard card case will fit.


----------



## jbags07

Took a couple of group pix as requested @loafysong  Will post what i believe are the correct names, if i get some wrong, and anyone knows the correct colors/names, please post the accurate ones! 

I just sold a light taupe croc Knot as the color was just too light, but i want to replace it with another light taupeish Knot. And a brown one too. And a blue. Etc etc


----------



## jbags07

Stretch Knots — Impero Ayers Gray Velvet, Nero Satin/Ayers trim, Plum Ostrich.

The plum is from a TPF special order, and is a Knot i am honored to have as it belonged to a very special BVette, @Mousse.  She loved this Knot and loved BV, and while i never knew her, her spirit lives on in her old posts…her fabulous cowboy boots, her love of purple, and metallics. I think she would be pleased her special Knot is continuing its journey, and i think of her every time i carry it.


----------



## jbags07

Cobalt/Mela Karung Knot,  Metallic Gold Cage Knot, MultiStone Ayers Knot, Lilac Parme Knot, Metallic Placcato Rose Shock Knot, Nero Galuchat Knot.


----------



## Helventara

What a collection!  Thanks for sharing. I missed the knot era as I didn’t have the means then and thought I could always get it later. Now it’s too late. HOW could they discontinue this classic?!


----------



## loafysong

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 5307844
> View attachment 5307845
> 
> Cobalt/Mela Karung Knot,  Metallic Gold Cage Knot, MultiStone Ayers Knot, Lilac Parme Knot, Metallic Placcato Rose Shock Knot, Nero Galuchat Knot.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307847
> View attachment 5307848


Thank you for the pictures! They look so stunning. I love the gray velvet one for winter! I also like how you have fun ones for the little ones. Out of all the knots which one do you use the most?


----------



## jbags07

BVBookshop said:


> What a collection!  Thanks for sharing. I missed the knot era as I didn’t have the means then and thought I could always get it later. Now it’s too late. HOW could they discontinue this classic?!


Thank you     And thank you for looking, its fun to share. Don’t despair, some of the outlets still have Knots! And they pop up on resale sites. Agreed re: how could they discontinue the Knot, and the Veneta. Both imho are such BV classics. Like the classic flap for Chanel, and the Lady Dior for Christian Dior. I am hoping the new CD will bring the Knot and classic Veneta back.


----------



## jbags07

loafysong said:


> Thank you for the pictures! They look so stunning. I love the gray velvet one for winter! I also like how you have fun ones for the little ones. Out of all the knots which one do you use the most?


My pleasure, thank you for viewing them  the gray velvet is fabulous for winter, and it can be dressed up or down, which i love. I do gravitate toward fun or unique looking ones for the classic size. They all can be very dressy or formal, but can be used casually for a lunch out, movie night, etc. especially with a jean jacket and leggings, or jeans and a white shirt ……Its like carrying a piece of art.

Most used is actually the Plum ostrich. Its amazingly neutral. And its a different tone then the pix convey. Its not that ‘purple’. It goes with everything. And i just love the ostrich. 

the Galuchet Knot is very special too. But its very heavy so i don’t carry it as much. I feel very blessed to have this work of art in my collection.

This is it








						Bottega Veneta Nero Galuchat Knot - PurseBlog
					

This is not a clutch, it is a piece of art that belongs alongside Queen Elizabeth's Crown Jewels, locked up in the Tower of London. Everything about it is extraordinary, from the overall design to the…




					www.purseblog.com
				





2 article @Megs did on the special order Knot








						Mini Review: Bottega Veneta Special Order Knot Clutches - PurseBlog
					

There are few bags in my collection that bring me such tremendous pride and joy as my two Special Order Bottega Veneta Stretch Knot Clutches. We started PurseBlog and PurseForum 15 years ago…




					www.purseblog.com
				












						Share Your January Purchases with Us! - PurseBlog
					

On PurseForum, there are threads in each designer section in which members share their purchases for the month. I don't buy a new bag every month, even though many believe I do (and I wish I did)…




					www.purseblog.com
				





Here is a great article on Knots too








						History Of A Classic: Bottega Veneta's Knot - BagAddicts Anonymous
					

Since Bottega Veneta Creative Director Tomas Maier recently left the House after 17 years at the creative helm, today’s edition...




					www.bagaddictsanonymous.com


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 5307844
> View attachment 5307845
> 
> Cobalt/Mela Karung Knot,  Metallic Gold Cage Knot, MultiStone Ayers Knot, Lilac Parme Knot, Metallic Placcato Rose Shock Knot, Nero Galuchat Knot.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307847
> View attachment 5307848


Impressive!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Impressive!


Thank you


----------



## _Moravia_

kashmira said:


> I am kicking myself for not buying the Knot clutch when it was available but I may try to find one pre-loved. I have a few questions though.
> 
> From what I understand it came i 3 different variants; the "classic" knot, the strech Knot and the chain Knot. Does anyone know which can fit an ordinary iPhone?
> 
> Also I am interested (I think!) of the satin one. Most I have seen comes with a trim in exotic leather. Does anyone know if all came with this trim? They seems illegal to import unless they came with a CITES-certificate so I wonder if there were any satin version without this trim?



I have a black satin chain Knot with karung? trim. It fits my iPhone 11. I believe that you can find the chain Knot in leather without any exotic trim but I'm not certain that you can find that size in satin without an exotic trim.

I'm in Canada and bought my chain Knot at my local boutique and it didn't come with a CITES certificate so I don't think that you would be able to find a pre-loved chain Knot version that would have a CITES certificate. 

I don't think that BV issues CITES certificates in general for any of their bags that contain exotic skins but I could be wrong. Maybe someone on TPF with more knowledge about BV exotics can chime in.


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 5307844
> View attachment 5307845
> 
> Cobalt/Mela Karung Knot,  Metallic Gold Cage Knot, MultiStone Ayers Knot, Lilac Parme Knot, Metallic Placcato Rose Shock Knot, Nero Galuchat Knot.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307847
> View attachment 5307848



Wow @jbags07 you have some incredible Knots! Your metallic gold cage Knot and your multi-stone ayers Knot are on my wishlist.

I've actually been eyeing a metallic gold cage Knot that's currently for sale on eBay but the seller has described it as "lavender" which I thought was a bit suspect (see link here - https://www.ebay.ca/itm/154807040572?hash=item240b37fa3c:g:mHEAAOSw81Jg70rx).

Does this Knot have a lavender tone to it? It seems all metallic gold to me.

I also thought that it may be priced a bit too high for a non-leather/exotic piece but I don't know what this particular Knot was selling for when it was actually available in the boutiques.


----------



## papertiger

_Moravia_ said:


> I have a black satin chain Knot with karung? trim. It fits my iPhone 11. I believe that you can find the chain Knot in leather without any exotic trim but I'm not certain that you can find that size in satin without an exotic trim.
> 
> I'm in Canada and bought my chain Knot at my local boutique and it didn't come with a CITES certificate so I don't think that you would be able to find a pre-loved chain Knot version that would have a CITES certificate.
> 
> I don't think that BV issues CITES certificates in general for any of their bags that contain exotic skins but I could be wrong. Maybe someone on TPF with more knowledge about BV exotics can chime in.



It would be illegal for them not to do so for any that are listed under CITES including most croc, python and many lizards, but perhaps Karung isn't on the list.


----------



## _Moravia_

papertiger said:


> It would be illegal for them not to do so for any that are listed under CITES including most croc, python and many lizards, but perhaps Karung isn't on the list.



Thanks, @papertiger, this is good to know. I just checked my chain Knot and the trim looks like it's the same trim that is on @jbags07's black stretch ayers Knot that is in her stretch Knots group photo further above in this thread so perhaps it's ayers, not karung, and that ayers isn't on the list resulting in no CITES certificate being issued.


----------



## papertiger

_Moravia_ said:


> Thanks, @papertiger, this is good to know. I just checked my chain Knot and the trim looks like it's the same trim that is on @jbags07's black stretch ayers Knot that is in her stretch Knots group photo further above in this thread so perhaps it's ayers, not karung, and that ayers isn't on the list resulting in no CITES certificate being issued.



That's usually the case. In the UK and France, Hermes, Gucci and Hermes (don't go to others frequently enough to know) issue CITES for every tiny little thing that legally needs it now. I have CITES for every BV lizard or python item. I don't know if I have any Ayers or Karung unwittingly on trim but I'm pretty sure BV knows which needs and which doesn't.

If you go to the bottom of this general number breakdown, it will tell you (checklist) of all reptile species protected: CITES


----------



## jbags07

_Moravia_ said:


> Wow @jbags07 you have some incredible Knots! Your metallic gold cage Knot and your multi-stone ayers Knot are on my wishlist.
> 
> I've actually been eyeing a metallic gold cage Knot that's currently for sale on eBay but the seller has described it as "lavender" which I thought was a bit suspect (see link here - https://www.ebay.ca/itm/154807040572?hash=item240b37fa3c:g:mHEAAOSw81Jg70rx).
> 
> Does this Knot have a lavender tone to it? It seems all metallic gold to me.
> 
> I also thought that it may be priced a bit too high for a non-leather/exotic piece but I don't know what this particular Knot was selling for when it was actually available in the boutiques.


Thank you   And i actually saw that cage Knot listing a few days ago, and figured either the description or pic is wrong, they mixed up a listing.i would convo them and ask if the Knot pictured is the auction item. They have great feedback, and their ebay storefront even has a pic of their employees, so it seems like a seller you could trust. Pricing is always all over the place for Knots, but metallics are always higher then satins, etc. b/c sellers know how in demand they are. 1500 is on the high side imo, but it looks in great condition. There is an offer button, so you could come in lower to test the waters. Its a gorgeous Knot in person. But the ‘gold’ has a coppery tone to it also. I was surprised when i received it, as it was listed as gold. Its not copper, but a copper tone gold, which if u look closely at the pix, u can see that. I kept it tho, b/c the color just works, with the cage. I think its even better then a true gold would be. The multi stone also pops up from time to time, i will holler if i see one. Its gorgeous IRL. But, its heavy those are real stones lol


----------



## _Moravia_

papertiger said:


> That's usually the case. In the UK and France, Hermes, Gucci and Hermes (don't go to others frequently enough to know) issue CITES for every tiny little thing that legally needs it now. I have CITES for every BV lizard or python item. I don't know if I have any Ayers or Karung unwittingly on trim but I'm pretty sure BV knows which needs and which doesn't.
> 
> If you go to the bottom of this general number breakdown, it will tell you (checklist) of all reptile species protected: CITES



Thank you, This is very helpful.


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> Thank you   And i actually saw that cage Knot listing a few days ago, and figured either the description or pic is wrong, they mixed up a listing.i would convo them and ask if the Knot pictured is the auction item. They have great feedback, and their ebay storefront even has a pic of their employees, so it seems like a seller you could trust. Pricing is always all over the place for Knots, but metallics are always higher then satins, etc. b/c sellers know how in demand they are. 1500 is on the high side imo, but it looks in great condition. There is an offer button, so you could come in lower to test the waters. Its a gorgeous Knot in person. But the ‘gold’ has a coppery tone to it also. I was surprised when i received it, as it was listed as gold. Its not copper, but a copper tone gold, which if u look closely at the pix, u can see that. I kept it tho, b/c the color just works, with the cage. I think its even better then a true gold would be. The multi stone also pops up from time to time, i will holler if i see one. Its gorgeous IRL. But, its heavy those are real stones lol



Thank you, I think I will do that. Coppery metallic gold actually sounds quite interesting to me as it's something different from the usual metallic gold. Glad to hear that it really works well for this Knot too.


----------



## Evergreen602

I recently purchased my first BV Knot clutches, and this may be the start of a love affair.  I have a new appreciation for these clutches now that I own these beauties.

Apologies if there is already a thread dedicated to The Knot, but I did not see one.  There were so many beautiful varieties of this classic made, I would love to everyone's collections.  Feel free to share and discuss all things Knot here!

I'll start off with my recent additions.  Introducing my new to me Oro Bruciato Intreccio Knot and Argento Intreccio Knot.


----------



## JenJBS

YOOX.com has a few knots. But they don't call them that, so you can't search that term. They just say handbag.


----------



## earthygirl

Evergreen602 said:


> I recently purchased my first BV Knot clutches, and this may be the start of a love affair.  I have a new appreciation for these clutches now that I own these beauties.
> 
> Apologies if there is already a thread dedicated to The Knot, but I did not see one.  There were so many beautiful varieties of this classic made, I would love to everyone's collections.  Feel free to share and discuss all things Knot here!
> 
> I'll start off with my recent additions.  Introducing my new to me Oro Bruciato Intreccio Knot and Argento Intreccio Knot.
> 
> View attachment 5444115
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444116
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444117


Gorgeous! Especially that gold one. It’s just perfect!


----------



## l.ch.

JenJBS said:


> YOOX.com has a few knots. But they don't call them that, so you can't search that term. They just say handbag.


I’ve seen them too! Too bad, I can’t afford them right now…


----------



## Evergreen602

JenJBS said:


> YOOX.com has a few knots. But they don't call them that, so you can't search that term. They just say handbag.


Man, how I would love to get a Chain Knot!  Going to keep an eye on them.

Also, thank you to the admin who redirected my post to the appropriate thread.  There is some wonderful eye candy here!


----------



## jeune_fille

l.ch. said:


> I’ve seen them too! Too bad, I can’t afford them right now…



Problem with YOOX is that the starting price is very expensive and you have to wait for some deals or you have to wait for them to go down.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Evergreen602 said:


> I recently purchased my first BV Knot clutches, and this may be the start of a love affair.  I have a new appreciation for these clutches now that I own these beauties.
> 
> Apologies if there is already a thread dedicated to The Knot, but I did not see one.  There were so many beautiful varieties of this classic made, I would love to everyone's collections.  Feel free to share and discuss all things Knot here!
> 
> I'll start off with my recent additions.  Introducing my new to me Oro Bruciato Intreccio Knot and Argento Intreccio Knot.
> 
> View attachment 5444115
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444116
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444117


Love these and saw them on at least one of the resell sites recently.  I’m in the market for a Knot but hesitated because of the size so lucky for you I didn’t snag one!  I have an iPhone 13 Pro.  Does anyone know which size knot it will fit into?  Stretch, classic or the chain knot?


----------



## Evergreen602

Gourmetgal said:


> Love these and saw them on at least one of the resell sites recently.  I’m in the market for a Knot but hesitated because of the size so lucky for you I didn’t snag one!  I have an iPhone 13 Pro.  Does anyone know which size knot it will fit into?  Stretch, classic or the chain knot?


I have an iPhone 12 Pro, and it does knot fit in the classic knot.  It fits all of my other essentials easily, however.


----------



## indiaink

Gourmetgal said:


> Love these and saw them on at least one of the resell sites recently.  I’m in the market for a Knot but hesitated because of the size so lucky for you I didn’t snag one!  I have an iPhone 13 Pro.  Does anyone know which size knot it will fit into?  Stretch, classic or the chain knot?


I have (had) an iPhone 7 and an iPhone 12 Mini, and either would fit in a Chain Knot but not a Classic Knot. I don’t know about the Stretch.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## _Moravia_

Gourmetgal said:


> Love these and saw them on at least one of the resell sites recently.  I’m in the market for a Knot but hesitated because of the size so lucky for you I didn’t snag one!  I have an iPhone 13 Pro.  Does anyone know which size knot it will fit into?  Stretch, classic or the chain knot?



If you don’t mind, please PM me where you saw the gold metal Knot clutch for resale as I’m in the market for that particular Knot and am finding it hard to come by on reseller sites. Thanks.


----------



## Gourmetgal

I think Evergreen bought the ones I saw.  Can’t remember if it was FF or Rebag or RR.


----------



## _Moravia_

Gourmetgal said:


> I think Evergreen bought the ones I saw.  Can’t remember if it was FF or Rebag or RR.



Ok, thanks, @Gourmetgal.


----------



## Evergreen602

Gourmetgal said:


> I think Evergreen bought the ones I saw.  Can’t remember if it was FF or Rebag or RR.


I purchased the gold one from Fashionphile, and the silver one from My Sister's Closet.  I think someone else purchased the silver one on TRR recently.  I was not willing to pay the $2800-$3000 TRR charges for these knots.  I got both of mine for less than that.


----------



## GoStanford

I also see several knots on Yoogi's Closet, some with beautiful color schemes and treatments.  Not metallics, I don't think.  I have had an excellent experience both buying and selling from YC.  They have great photos, a generous return policy of 30 days as I recall, and every single item I have ordered has arrived clean and well-packaged.  I haven't yet bought a Knot from them, though!


----------



## Gourmetgal

GoStanford said:


> I also see several knots on Yoogi's Closet, some with beautiful color schemes and treatments.  Not metallics, I don't think.  I have had an excellent experience both buying and selling from YC.  They have great photos, a generous return policy of 30 days as I recall, and every single item I have ordered has arrived clean and well-packaged.  I haven't yet bought a Knot from them, though!


That’s good to know.  I never purchased pre-owned until TM left BV so it’s good to hear feedback.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> I recently purchased my first BV Knot clutches, and this may be the start of a love affair.  I have a new appreciation for these clutches now that I own these beauties.
> 
> Apologies if there is already a thread dedicated to The Knot, but I did not see one.  There were so many beautiful varieties of this classic made, I would love to everyone's collections.  Feel free to share and discuss all things Knot here!
> 
> I'll start off with my recent additions.  Introducing my new to me Oro Bruciato Intreccio Knot and Argento Intreccio Knot.
> 
> View attachment 5444115
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444116
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444117


I love these. What classic, elegant, masterpieces of TM. Hopefully i can add them to my collection one day too. You are soooo lucky to have scored both of these!  And they look to be in amazing condition. Absolutely stunning


----------



## jbags07

Gourmetgal said:


> Love these and saw them on at least one of the resell sites recently.  I’m in the market for a Knot but hesitated because of the size so lucky for you I didn’t snag one!  I have an iPhone 13 Pro.  Does anyone know which size knot it will fit into?  Stretch, classic or the chain knot?


I have an 11 promax, and it fits into the stretch knot (as long as u don’t have a super bulky case on it!). I am about to upgrade to the 13 pro, so i can let u know next week if that also fits, but i think its the same size as the 11 pro….


----------



## Gourmetgal

Thanks!  That will be useful intel.


----------



## Evergreen602

Three gorgeous Chain Knots popped up on Fashionphile this morning, all in excellent condition.  I'm tempted, but my credit card is still smoking from my last haul.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Saw those…waiting for a black leather chain knot.


----------



## gagabag

Brought out my 8 yr old knot for a work event last last… I got so many compliments and the nice thing is that no one seems to know that it’s a BV!


----------



## TubaMiniKitty

Evergreen602 said:


> I recently purchased my first BV Knot clutches, and this may be the start of a love affair.  I have a new appreciation for these clutches now that I own these beauties.
> 
> Apologies if there is already a thread dedicated to The Knot, but I did not see one.  There were so many beautiful varieties of this classic made, I would love to everyone's collections.  Feel free to share and discuss all things Knot here!
> 
> I'll start off with my recent additions.  Introducing my new to me Oro Bruciato Intreccio Knot and Argento Intreccio Knot.
> 
> View attachment 5444115
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444116
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444117


These are absolutely gorgeous! The knot is definitely on my wish list and has been for a long time— just haven’t found the right one yet… but this inspires me to rekindle my search!


----------



## TubaMiniKitty

gagabag said:


> Brought out my 8 yr old knot for a work event last last… I got so many compliments and the nice thing is that no one seems to know that it’s a BV!
> 
> View attachment 5579386


One of he reasons why I love this clutch— it‘s kinda like, if you know, you know!  if you know (old) BV, you know this clutch, otherwise it just looks like a beautiful, well-crafted, sleek bag!


----------



## Evergreen602

gagabag said:


> Brought out my 8 yr old knot for a work event last last… I got so many compliments and the nice thing is that no one seems to know that it’s a BV!
> 
> View attachment 5579386


Gorgeous!  I love that ring too!


----------



## Evergreen602

Just gonna leave this right here...


----------



## krawford

Evergreen602 said:


> Just gonna leave this right here...
> 
> View attachment 5600647


Are you kidding me??  I wonder if an iphone 13 mini would fit in it?


----------



## Evergreen602

krawford said:


> Are you kidding me??  I wonder if an iphone 13 mini would fit in it?


It's definitely larger than the original Knot.  I think it would even fit my iPhone 12 Pro.


----------



## krawford

Evergreen602 said:


> It's definitely larger than the original Knot.  I think it would even fit my iPhone 12 Pro.


I am going to check it out.  Thanks!!


----------



## _Moravia_

Evergreen602 said:


> Just gonna leave this right here...
> 
> View attachment 5600647



I will have to check this out in person. There's a current photo of Julianne Moore in the BV celebrity thread carrying the black one but it almost looks like it's a soft body version of a Knot (not hard body) although it could just be the photo? Still on the fence about the knot clasp...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Evergreen602 said:


> Just gonna leave this right here...
> 
> View attachment 5600647



Personally, the original knot was much more distinctive as well as the burnished finish, JMO


----------



## Evergreen602

_Moravia_ said:


> I will have to check this out in person. There's currently a photo of Julianne Moore in the BV celebrity thread carrying the black one but it almost looks like it's a soft body version of a Knot (not hard body) although it could just be the photo? Still on the fence about the knot clasp...


I saw that photo too, and thought it may be a soft body.  It says it is unlined on the website. While I think I prefer the old style, I do like how this version is a bit larger, and would probably accommodate today's larger phones.  That is the main con of most TM Knots.

I'm on the fence regarding the clasp as well.  I like it, but TM's is more detailed.  However, I also kind of like how this clasp is more pared down and minimal in style.

I will definitely want to see this in person, and will be curious if anyone can do a side by side comparison to a TM Knot.


----------



## krawford

I just saw the photo of Julianne Moore. It does look soft.  What’s up with that? Not as appealing as the photo on the website


----------



## papertiger

krawford said:


> Are you kidding me??  I wonder if an iphone 13 mini would fit in it?



* Height: 11.5 cm | 4.5"
• Width: 19 cm | 7.5"
• Depth: 5 cm | 2"


----------



## Gourmetgal

Agree that it seems odd to be a framed bag but to be soft-sided, especially considering it’s classic knot pedigree.  I do like the size, it seems to be similar to the former chain knot size that the iPhone max definitely could fit into.


----------



## masanmasan

oh updated knot clutch is back !!!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Fumizuki, love your profile pic.  Did you take that photo?


----------



## masanmasan

Gourmetgal said:


> Fumizuki, love your profile pic.  Did you take that photo?


I did not take the photo, got it from some random twitter post a while back.....


----------



## krawford

Received my Knot today. I didn’t think I was going to like it after seeing it on Julianne Moore. It seemed soft. However it isn’t.  There is some movement but overall firm.  It is larger than I thought and will hold my essentials with proper placement.  It is leather lined. I actually like the new knot clasp.  I thought it gave it a fresh, new look.  The only thing, it is heavy empty and quite heavy with the few things I placed in it. I am going to think about it for the next couple of days to see if I want to keep it.  Oh, and btw my phone is an iPhone 13 mini.


----------



## jeune_fille

I love it! Starting to be an artisanal brand again. I hope he brings back the knot with different type of intrecciato and designs


----------



## Evergreen602

krawford said:


> Received my Knot today. I didn’t think I was going to like it after seeing it on Julianne Moore. It seemed soft. However it isn’t.  There is some movement but overall firm.  It is larger than I thought and will hold my essentials with proper placement.  It is leather lined. I actually like the new knot clasp.  I thought it gave it a fresh, new look.  The only thing, it is heavy empty and quite heavy with the few things I placed in it. I am going to think about it for the next couple of days to see if I want to keep it.  Oh, and btw my phone is an iPhone 13 mini.
> 
> View attachment 5605746
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605747
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605748


It's gorgeous!  I like the new size and the new clasp, and I like that there is a distinction between TM era and MB era Knots.  Thank you for sharing these pics!


----------

